# "Rohölpreisdiskussion"



## Hoppss (5. April 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Umsatz spricht doch für sich oder?
> Wenn du die deutschen Stromkosten abziehst, bleibt da wahrscheinlich kein Gewinn.


Uhh ... wenn das so ist und ich rechne mal für das Gesamtsystem nur 500Watt/h und nur 30cent/kWh (es soll hier immer noch Leute mit alten Verträgen für knapp unter 30cent geben) ... macht das 7,2€/Tag aus, verliert der Miner hier ja grob 1-2€ pro Tag, Hardware noch nicht eingerechnet!


Lexx schrieb:


> Doch, für Anteilsbesitzer Deutscher Stromkonzerne.


Kann man nicht durchweg ausschließen, aber (kaum Steinkohle, Atomkraft wird in ein paar Monaten ganz abgestellt, Erdgas ist derzeit nicht nur schweineteuer, sondern noch rarer als Erdöl, Windkraft als Möwenschredder und optischer Landschaftszerstörer auf dem absteigenden Ast) das wird schwer, selbst für EON, RWE, etc.! Und, viel mehr haben wir hier nicht: 
Geothermie?? Verschwindend geringe Mengen an Wasserkraft oder abnehmende Solarzellen (die werden bereits seit Jahren hier nicht mehr hergestellt und die Preise aus China sind explodiert) ... laß stecken!

Aber ganz sicher wird Berlin Gewinner sein: Doppelter Rohpreis pro kWh, inkl. "Abgaben" heißt locker doppelte Mehrwertsteuer für den Bund ... das ist so ähnlich wie beim Benzin, da sind die Tankstellen auch eher Steuereintreiber im Auftrag des Herren und viele hier im Land glauben tatsächlich immer noch, die gestiegenen Rohölpreise seien Schuld an über 2€/Liter ...


----------



## TrueRomance (6. April 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> viele hier im Land glauben tatsächlich immer noch, die gestiegenen Rohölpreise seien Schuld an über 2€/Liter ...


Und ein paar wenige glauben immernoch, die Steuern beim Benzin sind flexible Werte 🙄 welche Steuern wurden denn im Laufe des Jahres 2022 so erhöht, dass der Staat über 50 Cent/Liter mehr verdient? Der Großteil der Abgaben ist fix. Die Mehrwertsteuer beträgt immernoch 19%. Also die Steuern sind es schonmal nicht, die den Benzinpreis so extrem haben steigen lassen. Der Rohölpreis ist, wie wir wissen auch gesunken.
Wer also steckt sich die Kohle ein?


----------



## Mahoy (6. April 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> viele hier im Land glauben tatsächlich immer noch, die gestiegenen Rohölpreise seien Schuld an über 2€/Liter ...


Was sollte denn sonst Schuld sein? Der fixe Energiesteueranteil, der _seit über 18 Jahren unverändert_ ist? Die Mehrwertsteuer, die _seit über 14 Jahren unverändert _ist?

Oder soll das von den _durchschnittlich 8 Cent_ CO2-Einpreisung kommen? Das müsste man mir vorrechnen.

Selbstverständlich ist es der Ölpreis.


----------



## Hoppss (6. April 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was sollte denn sonst Schuld sein? Der fixe Energiesteueranteil, der _seit über 18 Jahren unverändert_ ist? Die Mehrwertsteuer, die _seit über 14 Jahren unverändert _ist?


Da haben wir's! Offenbar verstehen selbst hier in diesem Expertenforum viele nicht den eher üblen Sachverhalt  ... puhh ... aber ein Rechenbeispiel:
Falls das Rohöl 80 cent/Liter kostet, fallen darauf so 9,5 cent Mehrwertsteuer an. Dafür hätte der Verbraucher allerdings erst einen Liter Brent gekauft. Richtig?
Falls das Rohöl 160 cent/L kostet, fallen darauf schon 19 cent Mehrwertsteuer an. Richtig?
Das sollte selbst für die Schlichteren in dieser Runde nachvollziehbar sein  ... wäre allerdings zu einfach. Ich möchte ja einen Liter, in meinem Tank, nicht in der Nordsee und auch Benzin, kein Brent.
Dazu kommt natürlich noch der echte "Mehrwert", die "Kosten+Marge", so durch Makler, Zwischenhändler, Verabeitung, Transport und Verkauf über Tankstellen ... alles am Ende plus 19% Mehrwertsteuer, klar?
In der Realität dieser Republik ist es allerdings trickyger: Hier fällt die Mehrwertsteuer auch auf andere Steuern und Gebühren an! (also Steuern auf Steuern, auf Gebühren ... die Mwst. wird daher auch gerne "Märchensteuer" genannt).
Die Steuern für sich steigen damit eher ebenfalls mit dem Rohölpreis, wie oben bei der Mwst. erläutert ...
Einige Abgaben, wie z.B. die Bevorratungsabgabe etc. sind zwar häufig auf den Liter bezogen, dafür wird allerdings die CO2-Abgabe erstmal jedes Jahr erhöht.
PS: Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber in diesem Land zahlen wir doch auch Mwst. auf die neue CO2-Abgabe?? -> Absolut steigt die Mwst. alleine damit bei gleichem Satz (19%) pro Liter!


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist es der Ölpreis.


Vor 2 Jahren hat der Liter Rohöl 25% von dem gekostet, was er jetzt kostet. 
Nur habe ich damals leider nicht für 50cent getankt, sondern für mehr als das doppelte. 
Wie hängt der Preis nochmal am Rohöl fest.


----------



## Hoppss (6. April 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Vor 2 Jahren hat der Liter Rohöl 25% von dem gekostet, was er jetzt kostet.
> Nur habe ich damals leider nicht für 50cent getankt, sondern für mehr als das doppelte.
> Wie hängt der Preis nochmal am Rohöl fest.


Auch das könnte man erläutern:
Je höher die grundsätzlichen Abgaben auf einen Liter Sprit, desto weniger spielt der echte Rohölpreis wirklich eine Rolle, so würden wir bei einem Rohölpreis von 10 cent/L immer noch geschätzte 1 bis 1,1 €/L bezahlen -> Steuern auf Steuern und Abgaben!!

Der positive Effekt dieser immensen Abgaben pro Liter ist lt. Bundesregierung, daß Verbraucher Schwankungen geringer bemerken ... man stelle sich vor, die armen Bewohner in Staaten mit kaum Steuern, die müssen jetzt statt 40 cent/L beim doppelten Rohölpreis das Doppelte, etwa 80 cent bezahlen!!


----------



## TrueRomance (6. April 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Absolut steigt die Mwst. alleine damit bei gleichem Satz (19%) pro Liter!



Und wie sollen da die 70cent pro Liter Diesell zustande kommen? Wenn 70 Cent 19% vom Mehrpreis sein sollen, würden wir jetzt über 5 Euro pro Liter zahlen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. April 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Windkraft als Möwenschredder und optischer Landschaftszerstörer auf dem absteigenden Ast)


Was für ein Quatsch.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und wie sollen da die 70cent pro Liter Diesell zustande kommen? Wenn 70 Cent 19% vom Mehrpreis sein sollen, würden wir jetzt über 5 Euro pro Liter zahlen.


Kein Mathe.
Das kann er auch nicht.

Und Prozentrechnung schon gar nicht:


> würden wir bei einem Rohölpreis von 10 cent/L immer noch geschätzte 1 bis 1,1 €/L bezahlen



Produktions- und Vertriebskosten gibt es anscheinend nicht und einen Gewinn dürfen die Tankstellen auch nicht machen.


----------



## Hoppss (6. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was für ein Quatsch.


Du willst uns doch nicht wirklich weißmachen, daß wir in diesem Land keine Probleme mit Windkraft haben??
Die installierte Leistung geht jedes Jahr zurück, nicht einmal abgeschriebene Propeller dürfen ersetzt werden und Bürgerinitiativen sowie Naturschützer sträuben sich ...
Die Frage ist nur, wie lange noch, bis mal jemand da reinhaut und aufräumt!


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und wie sollen da die 70cent pro Liter Diesell zustande kommen? Wenn 70 Cent 19% vom Mehrpreis sein sollen, würden wir jetzt über 5 Euro pro Liter zahlen.


Einfach nochmal lesen, was ich geschrieben habe! Und wieso 70 cent pro Liter "Diesell"


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Produktions- und Vertriebskosten gibt es anscheinend nicht und einen Gewinn dürfen die Tankstellen auch nicht machen.


Hier schließen daher in solchen Situationen Tankstellen. Und natürlich Raffinerien, bei uns bei solchen Rohölpreisen, alles nicht mehr rentabel. In solchen Ländern (die Armen, die 40 cent/L bezahlt haben) ist das alles staatlich, also etwas anders als bei uns  ...


----------



## TrueRomance (6. April 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Einfach nochmal lesen, was ich geschrieben habe!


Dann nochmal anders. Wie kommen aktuell ca. 50 Cent pro Liter Diesel mehr als noch im Januar zustande, wenn sich diese 50cent der Staat einverleibt?


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. April 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Du willst uns doch nicht wirklich weißmachen,


Weißmachen tut am besten Persil, denn es hat zwei Weißmacher.



Hoppss schrieb:


> daß wir in diesem Land keine Probleme mit Windkraft haben??


Du scheinst nicht zu wissen, was das ist.



Hoppss schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, wie lange noch, bis mal jemand da reinhaut und aufräumt!


Na, da bist Du doch genau der Richtige dafür.

Keine Ahnung von der Preisbildung, der Technik und den aktuellen Zahlen und immer vorn dran beim Nonsens erzählen.

Vorwärts Don Quijote!
Nieder mit den Windmühlen!


----------



## Hoppss (6. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du scheinst nicht zu wissen, was das ist.


Na ja, was soll man dazu sagen. Möglicherweise gehörst Du auch schon zu denjenigen, die vorsichtshalber den Fernseher nicht mehr anschalten um Realität abzubekommen ...


----------



## TrueRomance (6. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Prozentrechnung schon gar nicht:


OK. Du scheinst hier einiges auszublenden und nicht verstehen zu wollen. Dann bleib bei deinem "der Staat ist schuld". Klar, jetzt wo die Grünen an der Macht sind... Macht sich am Stammtisch immer gut.


----------



## Hoppss (6. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Dann nochmal anders. Wie kommen aktuell ca. 50 Cent pro Liter Diesel mehr als noch im Januar zustande, wenn sich diese 50cent der Staat einverleibt?


 ... nee ... wieso 50 cent? Das bezahlen nur wir als Verbraucher mehr! Der Staat wird da mit geschätzten gut 25 cent "zufrieden sein".


----------



## TrueRomance (6. April 2022)

Und wie kommen diese 25 Cent zustande?


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. April 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Na ja, was soll man dazu sagen.


Ja, es ist Quatsch, daß ein Liter Benzin 1,10 EUR kostet beim Ölpreis von 10 Cent.



Hoppss schrieb:


> Möglicherweise gehörst Du auch schon zu denjenigen, die vorsichtshalber den Fernseher nicht mehr anschalten um Realität abzubekommen ...


Da scheinst Du ganz weit weg davon zu sein.
Jedenfalls würdest Du als Tankstellenpächter keine große Zukunft haben.

In jedem anderen Sparte als Verkäufer auch nicht.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> OK. Du scheinst hier einiges auszublenden und nicht verstehen zu wollen. Dann bleib bei deinem "der Staat ist schuld". Klar, jetzt wo die Grünen an der Macht sind... Macht sich am Stammtisch immer gut.


Ich meinte den Herrn Hoppss.


----------



## Hoppss (6. April 2022)

Habe gerade einen Hinweis bekommen, daß diese interessante Diskussion zu "Rohölpreisen" oder so verschoben wurde/wird ...  ... zu weit von GPUs entfernt!
Ich schau demnächst mal wieder rein, wo das jetzt hier konkret untergebracht werden wird! Bis dahin ...


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, es ist Quatsch, daß ein Liter Benzin 1,10 EUR kostet beim Ölpreis von 10 Cent.





TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und wie kommen diese 25 Cent zustande?


Mein Tipp: Einfach mal bei Wikipedia nachsehen und v.a. selber mal nachrechnen ... persönlich will ich mich bei 10 cent nicht auf 1-2 cent Abweichung festlegen, jedenfalls vorläufig nicht ...  ... habe gleich Skatrunde!!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Dann nochmal anders. Wie kommen aktuell ca. 50 Cent pro Liter Diesel mehr als noch im Januar zustande, wenn sich diese 50cent der Staat einverleibt?


Das ist recht einfach zu erklären. Aus einem liter rohöl bekommt man nur eine bestimmte menge diesel, benzin, kerosin usw. Nun wird in deutschland aber überproportional diesel verbraucht (auch in form von heizöl), weshalb wir diesel importieren müssen. Der kam aber, vor dem krieg, aus russland, was nun nicht mehr ist. Die dadurch entstehende verknappung treibt jetzt die preise... (marktwirtschaft)
Ich bin übrigens auch von dem zustand betroffen, da diesel-fahrer.


----------



## Tschetan (6. April 2022)

Ist zwar von 2011, aber im Grundsatz ähnlich.

"Anders sieht die Rechnung beim Kraftstoff aus. Von 1,50 Euro für den Liter Diesel sind allein 24 Cent Mehrwertsteuer. Dazu kommt noch die Energiesteuer in Höhe von 47 Cent. Damit geht mit 71 Cent der mit Abstand größte Teil der Spritkosten ans Finanzamt. Beim Benzin ist das noch deutlicher: In 1,55 Euro Preis sind 25 Cent Mehrwertsteuer enthalten und 64 Cent Energiesteuer – macht zusammen 89 Cent für den Fiskus."









						Der Ölpreis auf dem Weg zum Verbraucher
					

München – Aus Biomasse schufen Kleinstlebewesen und die ungeheure Kraft tektonischer Verschiebungen in Jahrmillionen eine Substanz, die heute die Weltwirtschaft am Laufen hält: Erdöl. Der Münchner Merkur begleitet einen Liter auf seinem Weg von der Quelle zum Verbraucher – und erleben eine...




					www.merkur.de
				




Da lag der Preis übrigens wesentlich Höher, bei rund 150 Dollar das Barrel. Solltet ihr bei eurer Rechnerei beachten.
In Moment liegt das Barrel, 159 Liter, bei weniger?
Deshalb ist der Literpreis niedriger und ihr müßt noch andere Derivate dabei berücksichtigen.


----------



## TrueRomance (6. April 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist recht einfach zu erklären. Aus einem liter rohöl bekommt man nur eine bestimmte menge diesel, benzin, kerosin usw. Nun wird in deutschland aber überproportional diesel verbraucht (auch in form von heizöl), weshalb wir diesel importieren müssen. Der kam aber, vor dem krieg, aus russland, was nun nicht mehr ist. Die dadurch entstehende verknappung treibt jetzt die preise... (marktwirtschaft)
> Ich bin übrigens auch von dem zustand betroffen, da diesel-fahrer.


Jupp. Es ist einfach. Nur scheinen das einige nicht verstehen zu wollen. Es ist stammtischtauglicher wenn der Staat daran Schuld hat.


Hoppss schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Einfach mal bei Wikipedia nachsehen und v.a. selber mal nachrechnen ... persönlich will ich mich bei 10 cent nicht auf 1-2 cent Abweichung festlegen, jedenfalls vorläufig nicht ...  ... habe gleich Skatrunde!!


Der Diesel kostet aber nunmal nicht nur 10cent mehr sondern ca. 50. Bzw. in der jüngsten Vergangenheit sogar 70 bis 80cent mehr.


----------



## Tschetan (6. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Jupp. Es ist einfach. Nur scheinen das einige nicht verstehen zu wollen. Es ist stammtischtauglicher wenn der Staat daran Schuld hat.
> 
> Der Diesel kostet aber nunmal nicht nur 10cent mehr sondern ca. 50. Bzw. in der jüngsten Vergangenheit sogar 70 bis 80cent mehr.



Eigentlich ist es anhand des von mir geposteten Beispiels sehr einfach.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Von 1,50 Euro für den Liter Diesel sind allein 24 Cent Mehrwertsteuer. Dazu kommt noch die Energiesteuer in Höhe von 47 Cent




Das war 2011 bei einem Barrelpreis von 159 Dollar für das Rohöl.
Im Moment liegt Brent bei 107 Dollar.
Wir sind aber alle Solidarisch!


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. April 2022)

Damit hier nicht noch weitere Unklarheiten auftreten, mal die aktuelle Benzinpreiszusammensetzung für Super-Benzin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .
Quelle: https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...rbraucherpreis-fuer-superbenzin/#professional .
Nehmt die Prozente mal 2 und ihr habt genau den heutigen Preis in Cent (Literpreis für Super = 2,00EUR).

Wie man leicht sieht, ist das, was der Herr Hoppss hier erzählt, völliger Humbug.


----------



## Mahoy (6. April 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Da haben wir's! Offenbar verstehen selbst hier in diesem Expertenforum viele nicht den eher üblen Sachverhalt  ... puhh ... aber ein Rechenbeispiel:
> Falls das Rohöl 80 cent/Liter kostet, fallen darauf so 9,5 cent Mehrwertsteuer an. Dafür hätte der Verbraucher allerdings erst einen Liter Brent gekauft. Richtig?


Falsch.

Erstens gilt für den Einkauf von Rohöl nicht der Mehrwertsteuersatz von 19 %, zweitens verrechnen Unternehmen die Mehrwertsteuer mit ihren Ausgaben und drittens betrifft sie schon seit über 100 Jahren keine Wertschöpfungsstufen mehr (Die Unterscheidung zwischen Mehrwert- und Umsatzsteur möchte ich dir lieber gar nicht erst zumuten ...).

Viertens werden Kraftstoffe aus Perspektive des Endverbrauchers seit 2007 mit 19 % versteuert. Wenn das Versteuerte nicht teurer wird, kann logischerweise auch eine prozentuale Abgabe nicht erhöhen. Also muss erst der Grundpreis (also abzüglich fixem Energiesteursatz und fixer CO2-Abgabe) steigen, damit die Mehrwertsteuerabgabe größer ausfallen kann. Logisch, nicht wahr?

Um das zu begreifen, muss man noch nicht einmal in einem "Expertenforum" sein. Es genügt im Regelfall, die sechste Klasse abgeschlossen und alle Sinne beisammen zu haben.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Vor 2 Jahren hat der Liter Rohöl 25% von dem gekostet, was er jetzt kostet.
> Nur habe ich damals leider nicht für 50cent getankt, sondern für mehr als das doppelte.
> Wie hängt der Preis nochmal am Rohöl fest.


Auch vor zwei Jahren war der Energiesteuersatz pro Liter der selbe feste Betrag wie heute und auch vor zwei Jahren wurde der Abgabepreis mit exakt den selben 19% besteuert wie heute. Das Einzige, was sich verändert, ist der Grundpreis, und dieser _skaliert_ logischerweise mit dem Rohölpreis. Er ist aber nicht _identisch_ mit dem Rohölpreis. Es sei denn, du tankst zufällig Rohöl aus erster Hand und ohne Zeitverzug ab Quelle.

Wenn beispielsweise der Rohölpreis niedrig ist, aber gerade noch teurer gehandelte Reserven in andere petrochemische Produkte umgewandelt werden, dann werden die Inhaber besagter Reserven den Teufel tun und den Preis für das verarbeitete Produkt am Börsenpreis für die Rohstufe orientieren.

Um genau die Frage geht es übrigens derzeit: Die Rohölpreise gehen seit einiger Zeit wieder herunter, die Kraftstoffpreise jedoch nicht im selben Maße.  Was, wie du zugeben musst, seltsam ist, denn weder wurde Energiesteuersatz zwischenzeitlich erhöht, noch kam in den letzten Tagen und Wochen eine neue Abgabe hinzu. Wir kommen also zwangsläufig imme wieder zum einzigen Bestandteil des Abgabepreises, der veränderlich ist.

Warum _genau_ Mineralölkonzerne im Abgabebereich so auffällig schleppend auf die Entwicklung des Börsenpreises reagieren, müsstest du sie selbst fragen. Rechne aber nicht so bald mit einer Antwort: Die Politik hat die Frage schon vor dir gestellt und bisher keine klare Antwort erhalten. Aber wenn ich mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster lehnen darf: Ich vermute, es wird den selben Grund haben, der es bei ähnlichen Verhältnissen schon in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten vorlag: Man kann auf diesem Wege einen hübschen Gewinn machen. Da Mineralölkonzerne in aller Regel sowohl Förderer von Öl als auch Vermarkter von petrochemischen Produkten sind, können sie ihre Gewinne von für sie ungünstigen Schwankungen des Rohölpreises entkoppeln.

Wem das zu abstrakt ist: Auch die Preise von Brötchen beim Bäcker steigen in aller Regel mit steigenden Getreidepreisen, sinken jedoch nicht mit sinkenden Rohstoffpreisen. Und zwar ganz einfach deshalb, weil die spezifische Teuerung (nicht zu verwechseln mit der Inflation) permanent ist und Ausschläge nach unten eher temporär sind.


----------



## Neuer_User (6. April 2022)

Der Ölpreis ist noch viel zu tief und deckt bei weitem nicht die Schäden ab, die durch CO2 angerichtet werden.


----------



## TrueRomance (6. April 2022)

Neuer_User schrieb:


> Der Ölpreis ist noch viel zu tief und deckt bei weitem nicht die Schäden ab, die durch CO2 angerichtet werden.


Subjektive Meinungen sind gern gesehen, erklären aber leider nicht verständlich warum der Staat nicht schuld ist an den hohen Spritpreisen. Aber der Staat muss doch irgendwie schuld sein. ☹️


----------



## Neuer_User (6. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Subjektive Meinungen


Die Anteile Rohölpreis, Kosten für Transport, Raffenerie und Verteilung sowie Steuern sind recht transparent bekannt. Und ja, der Gesamtanteil von Steuern und Abgaben ist erheblich, in Summe aber immer noch viel zu tief. Die Kosten für den Klimawandel werden exorbitant werden. Wenn jetzt schon ein Liter Benzin 5,-€ kosten würde,  wäre das von den Kosten pro Kilometern kein Problem, weil Autos, die 2L verbrauchen in den Enwicklungsschubladen liegen. Man müsste sie nur bauen und kaufen. 

Ich hatte schon vor zwanzig Jahren einen Audi A2 mit 3L Verbrauch und das war realistisch zu erreichen. Sowas gibt es heute leider nicht mehr. Da kann ich dann nnur sagen:  Selber schuld, warum kaufen die Leute den Mist, der angeboten wurde?


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. April 2022)

Neuer_User schrieb:


> Die Anteile Rohölpreis, Kosten für Transport, Raffenerie und Verteilung sowie Steuern sind recht transparent bekannt.


Steht ja oben.



Neuer_User schrieb:


> Und ja, der Gesamtanteil von Steuern und Abgaben ist erheblich, in Summe aber immer noch viel zu tief. Die Kosten für den Klimawandel werden exorbitant werden. Wenn jetzt schon ein Liter Benzin 5,-€ kosten würde,  wäre das von den Kosten pro Kilometern kein Problem,


Frag mal einen Pendler und ducke Dich schnell.



Neuer_User schrieb:


> weil Autos, die 2L verbrauchen in den Enwicklungsschubladen liegen. Man müsste sie nur bauen und kaufen.


Warum werden sie nicht gebaut?



Neuer_User schrieb:


> Selber schuld, warum kaufen die Leute den Mist, der angeboten wurde?


Weil es keine Autos zu kaufen gibt, die 3l /100km verbrauchen ?

Neuer Account?
Von heute?
Schon wieder?


----------



## TrueRomance (6. April 2022)

Neuer_User schrieb:


> Die Kosten für den Klimawandel werden exorbitant werde


Da bin ich bei dir.



Neuer_User schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt schon ein Liter Benzin 5,-€ kosten würde


Dann bräuchten wir Alternativen. Die gibt es nicht. Zumindest nicht für jeden.



Neuer_User schrieb:


> Selber schuld,


Nur bringt das niemanden weiter.










						Audi A2 1.4 TDI: Test über 100.000 km  | autozeitung.de
					

Im 100.000 Kilometer-Test bewies der Audi A2 vielseitige Qualitäten, trotzdem blieben Werkstattbesuche nicht aus. Der Kompakte im Dauertest.




					www.autozeitung.de
				



Hier kam der A2 nicht so gut weg. 3L wahrscheinlich wenn man ohne Stopp auf gerader Fahrbahn mit 70km/h einen Tank leer fährt. Das wurde mein Benz auch schaffen.


----------



## Neuer_User (6. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Audi A2 1.4 TDI: Test über 100.000 km  | autozeitung.de
> 
> 
> Im 100.000 Kilometer-Test bewies der Audi A2 vielseitige Qualitäten, trotzdem blieben Werkstattbesuche nicht aus. Der Kompakte im Dauertest.
> ...


Es geht um diesen:
Dieses 3-Zylinder-Niedrigenergiefahrzeug 1.2 TDI unterscheidet sich in vielen Merkmalen von den anderen Audi A2. 









						Audi A2 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## TrueRomance (6. April 2022)

Das Auto war halt nix für Pendler und Firmen. Und als Diesel ist das Auto auch nichts für die, die nur 10000km im Jahr fahren.
Und wenn ich im Jahr 15k bis 20k km im Jahr fahren will ich doch etwas komfortabel reisen und bin auch viel auf Autobahn unterwegs. Fahre ich nur 10k km oder weniger, Kauf ich keinen Diesel.

Ich bin ehrlich, ich fahre einen Diesel mit ca. 6L Verbrauch auf 100km im Durchschnitt. Und das fetzt mich. Ich kann schnell fahren und bequem überholen und Reise komfortabel. Allerdings bin ich eher der Bummler und begrüße Tempolimits. Bei 20k km im Jahr bin ich da ganz froh drüber. Mein alter Fokus MK1 war da wirklich nur da um von A nach B zu kommen. Da bin ich aber auch deutlich weniger gefahren.
 Als Zweitauto wäre ein A2 mit 3L Verbrauch sicher was feines, aber wir brauchen Alternativen, egal ob Autos 3L oder 10L verbrauchen, wir brauchen Alternativen Antriebe und ökologischen Strom. Das wurde die letzen Jahrzehnte allerdings sehr gut versäumt. Das allerdings ist wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## JoM79 (7. April 2022)

Wenn man sich den Aufwand anguckt und die Abstriche die gemacht werden mussten um 3L Normverbrauch zu erreichen, ist das zwar ein interessantes Stück, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Hoppss (7. April 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Falsch.


Wow! Da hat sich in den letzten Stunden ja schon einiges getan!


Mahoy schrieb:


> Erstens gilt für den Einkauf von Rohöl nicht der Mehrwertsteuersatz von 19 %, zweitens verrechnen Unternehmen die Mehrwertsteuer mit ihren Ausgaben und drittens betrifft sie schon seit über 100 Jahren keine Wertschöpfungsstufen mehr


Ja, nur das sollte dem geneigtem Teilnehmer bereits vorher bekannt sein: Die Mwst. gilt ausschließlich und traditionell nur für den Endverbraucher, also für uns ... nehme ich an  ...


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Damit hier nicht noch weitere Unklarheiten auftreten, mal die aktuelle Benzinpreiszusammensetzung für Super-Benzin:


Hervorragend, so anschaulich, wenn auch nicht gänzlich korrekt. Aber, daran ist doch erkennbar, daß bei einem Rohöl-Literpreis von 10 cent immer noch etwa 65 cent Mineralölsteuern+Abgaben+etc. +Mehrwertsteuern bezahlt werden müssen ... oder noch offensichtlicher:
Selbst wenn der Rohölpreis nur 1 cent pro Liter betragen würde, müßten wir in diesem Land immer noch knapp 1€ pro Liter Benzin bezahlen!!
War das wieder zu kompliziert?
Und für ganz Pfiffige: Je höher der Rohölpreis, desto mehr Steuereinnahmen für Berlin ... ok ... nur dazu noch das geheuchelte Beileid für Verbraucher, die Schwierigkeiten haben, diese Steuererhöhungen klaglos on Top zu den gestiegenen Rohölpreisen zu bezahlen?


----------



## Mahoy (7. April 2022)

Passend zum Thema:









						Spritpreise: Mineralölkonzerne verdienen Milliarden am Anstieg der Benzin- und Dieselpreise
					

Diesel und Benzin haben sich seit Russlands Überfall auf die Ukraine erheblich verteuert. Laut einer neuen Greenpeace-Studie hat die Mineralölwirtschaft ihre Margen massiv ausgeweitet.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Tschetan (7. April 2022)

Der Ruf nach höheren Spritpreisen, trifft meist die ärmeren, die alte Gebrauchte fahren.
Ich finde das falsch.
Insgesamt beträgt der Anteil der Emmissionen durch den Straßenverkehr 26%. Da gehört natürlich auch der gewerbliche Teil . Wieviel Prozent werden durch die höheren Preise eingespart?
Wäre es nicht sozialer ein Tempolimit einzuführen den LKW Verkehr zu reduzieren und auf die Bahn zu verlegen?
ÖPNV ausbauen und günstiger machen.
Nicht der Treibstoff soll teurer werden,  damit es lohnt Bahn zu fahren, sondern die Bahn sollte billiger werden.
Für mich ist das eher ein Griff in die Taschen der Menschen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. April 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Hervorragend, so anschaulich, wenn auch nicht gänzlich korrekt.


Was erzählst Du da wieder für einen Quatsch.
Unterstellst Du den Leuten von Statista Lügen?



Hoppss schrieb:


> Aber, daran ist doch erkennbar, daß bei einem Rohöl-Literpreis von 10 cent immer noch etwa 65 cent Mineralölsteuern+Abgaben+etc. +Mehrwertsteuern bezahlt werden müssen ...


Und?



Hoppss schrieb:


> Und für ganz Pfiffige: Je höher der Rohölpreis, desto mehr Steuereinnahmen für Berlin


Das weiß ein Dreijähriger.
Was sind das für Stammtischparolen?



Hoppss schrieb:


> ... ok ... nur dazu noch das geheuchelte Beileid für Verbraucher, die Schwierigkeiten haben, diese Steuererhöhungen klaglos on Top zu den gestiegenen Rohölpreisen zu bezahlen?


Du verstehst halt die Prozentrechnung nicht.

Die Steuern bestehen aus einem konstanten und variablen Teil
Der konstante Teil (Energiesteuer; 65,45ct/l) steigt prozentual bei fallendem EVP und sinkt prozentual bei steigendem EVP.

Der variable Teil (USt.) sinkt absolut bei sinkendem EVP und steigt absolut bei steigendem EVP.

-----------------------------------------

Nun die Frage: wenn bei sinkendem Einkaufspreis von Rohöl (*Produktenpreis, schwarz im Diagramm*) der EVP nicht sinkt - wer kassiert die Differenz?


Oder soll ich es Dir aufmalen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nennt sich Extragewinn in der Ökonomie (Profit will der Kapitalismus nicht hören seit Marx).

Und noch *ein *mal: es geht *nicht *um die Staatseinnahmen, sondern den *Extragewinn *der Ölkonzerne.


----------



## Birdy84 (7. April 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damit ist das Thema recht eindeutig beantwortet und zeigt hoffentlich, dass der einzelne Bürger sich ein Bein ausreißen kann um zu versuchen etwas zu verändern, aber im Endeffekt weltweit operierende Firmen einfach einen zu großen Hebel haben.
Auch "schön" zu sehen, wie (gewollt?) unfähig die Politik ist, passende Maßnahmen zu ergreifen.


----------



## TrueRomance (7. April 2022)

Der Link öffnet bei mir leider nicht. Seltsam.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. April 2022)

Ich hab das Diagramm mal etwas verändert, damit man sieht, wo der Extragewinn genau liegt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Adi1 (9. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hab das Diagramm mal etwas verändert, damit man sieht, wo der Extragewinn genau liegt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glaube keiner Statistik, welche du nicht selbst gefälscht hast


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. April 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Glaube keiner Statistik, welche du nicht selbst gefälscht hast


Früher hat es Punkte für solche Unterstellungen gegeben.


----------



## Adi1 (9. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Früher hat es Punkte für solche Unterstellungen gegeben.


Nein,
ich bezog mich auf das Statistikamt,
nicht auf dich


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. April 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nein,
> ich bezog mich auf das Statistikamt,
> nicht auf dich


Noch falscher, das ist kein "Amt":
https://de.statista.com/  .

Ist Google wieder kaputt?


----------



## Adi1 (9. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Noch falscher, das ist kein "Amt":
> https://de.statista.com/  .
> 
> Ist Google wieder kaputt?


Nee, ich checke jetzt nicht alle Quellen, dazu fehlt mir einfach die Zeit. 

Und Google, ...
... ist auch nicht die Weisheit


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. April 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nee, ich checke jetzt nicht alle Quellen, dazu fehlt mir einfach die Zeit.


Dann würde ich *vor *dem Posten denken, wenn ich nicht mal eine Quelle nachlesen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das ist recht einfach zu erklären. Aus einem liter rohöl bekommt man nur eine bestimmte menge diesel, benzin, kerosin usw. Nun wird in deutschland aber überproportional diesel verbraucht (auch in form von heizöl), weshalb wir diesel importieren müssen. Der kam aber, vor dem krieg, aus russland, was nun nicht mehr ist. Die dadurch entstehende verknappung treibt jetzt die preise... (marktwirtschaft)
> Ich bin übrigens auch von dem zustand betroffen, da diesel-fahrer.



Vorsicht: Nicht die gängigen Produktionsangaben von US-Raffinerien mit den tatsächlichen Inhalten verwechseln. Wirklich gute Quellen zu Brent oder Urals für letztere konnte ich nicht finden, aber selbst für WTI liegt die Schwankungsbreite nur zwischen 5:6 und maximal 4:6 Teilen Diesel pro Benzin, die man mit Destillation bekommt. Bei schwereren Ölen sollte der Dieselanteil eher höher sein. Hinzu kommen noch die schweren Anteile, aus denen beim Cracken zunächst Diesel wird. Möchte man noch höhere Benzinanteile, muss man unter noch mehr Energieaufwand noch weiter cracken, aber rein vom Ausgangsmaterial ist Diesel nicht übermäßig selten. Genau das war ja anfangs der Grund, Diesel zu subventionieren. (Natürlich wurde in Deutschland, wie üblich, radikal übersubventioniert)




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Frag mal einen Pendler und ducke Dich schnell.



Wenn er so schnell und beweglich ist, pendelt er wohl mit nem Fahrrad.




JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Aufwand anguckt und die Abstriche die gemacht werden mussten um 3L Normverbrauch zu erreichen, ist das zwar ein interessantes Stück, mehr aber auch nicht.



Was sind denn die Abstriche? Bietet Platz für vier Leute (also für viermal mehr als auf nahezu allen Fahrten benötigt wird und zweimal mehr als die Mehrheit der Haushalte maximal braucht), fährt 170 km/h spitze (also 1,5 mal mehr als bei typisch deutschem Verkehr praktikabel ist, vom Ausland ganz zu schweigen). Gut: 14,9 s von 0 auf 100 machen keinen Spaß (reichen aber zum Mitschwimmen), es gab ihn nicht mit Handschaltung und die letzten 20 kg Gewicht wurden durch einen kleinen Tank ermogegelt. Aber "Spaß" ist ja nun kein Kriterium für Mobilitätsbedarf, Gewicht kann man mit modernen Techniken noch deutlich mehr einsparen und wenn man den Fahrern mal was zutrauen würde, wäre auch die Sach mit dem Getriebe kein Problem. Blieben noch die relativ kleinen Rädchen - aber verglichen mit manch heutigem SUV ist das Verhältnis aus Masse und Aufstandsfläche beim A2 3l auch nicht schlechter gewesen.




Tschetan schrieb:


> Der Ruf nach höheren Spritpreisen, trifft meist die ärmeren, die alte Gebrauchte fahren.



Eher Durchschnittsverdiener mit mittelalten Gebrauchten - oder Leute, die sich bewusst einen Säufer gekauft haben, weil sie Bock drauf hatten. Aber mit denen braucht man kein Mitleid zu haben und der Realverbrauch ist leider von den 90ern zu den 0er Jahren so gut wie gar nicht gesunken. Wenn man die Wandlung der Fahrzeugformate berücksichtigt, könnte er sogar gestiegen sein.

Als ich meinen alten abgelöst habe, lautetet das Fazit: Schade, dass damals nicht der richtige Motor drin war, sonst hätte man ihn eigentlich weiterfahren sollen. So hatten die meisten neueren Autos mehr Power als der, den ich tatsächlich besaß, aber kaum mehr, als ich bei gleichem Verbrauch hätte haben können. Aber 10 Jahre jünger hätte ich bei gleicher Länge, 20 cm mehr Breite und trotzdem 200 l weniger Laderaum hätte ich laut Spritmonitor genau den gleichen Verbrauch bei gleichen Fahrleistungen bekommen. 20 Jahre später hat die deutsche Autoindustrie 7,5 l statt 8,9 l bei immer noch 100 l weniger Innenvolumen (und zugegebenermaßen leicht bessere Fahrleistungen auf dem Papier, trotz mickrigem Dreizylinder) als den neuesten Scheiß bezeichnet.

Obwohl ich letztlich aus der oberen Mittel- in die Kompaktklasse gewechselt bin, hatte ich am Ende große Mühen, ein wenigstens 25% sparsameres Modell zu finden, dabei hatte ich mit 20 Jahren Fortschritt UND Verkleinerung eigentlich auf 50% Einsparung gehofft. Aber nicht mit Autoherstellern, die lieber bescheißen als zu entwickeln...


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn er so schnell und beweglich ist, pendelt er wohl mit nem Fahrrad.


Oder Motorrad.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> aber verglichen mit manch heutigem SUV ist das Verhältnis aus Masse und Aufstandsfläche beim A2 3l auch nicht schlechter gewesen.


Den A2 einzustellen war ein mächtig großer Fehler.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eher Durchschnittsverdiener mit mittelalten Gebrauchten - oder Leute, die sich bewusst einen Säufer gekauft haben, weil sie Bock drauf hatten.


Na ja, jeder will doch mal einen  3er BMW haben.
Mein 323i hat so 14l/100km bei Vollgas geschluckt.
Dafür ging die Tachonadel auch bis zum Anschlag (220km/h) dank Sechzylinder.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber mit denen braucht man kein Mitleid zu haben und der Realverbrauch ist leider von den 90ern zu den 0er Jahren so gut wie gar nicht gesunken. Wenn man die Wandlung der Fahrzeugformate berücksichtigt, könnte er sogar gestiegen sein.


Das denke ich auch.

Mein alter Golf hat bei Vollgas 10l/100 km gebraucht.
Mein neuer Hochsitz (gesundheitsbedingt) säuft das im Durchschnitt und fährt auch nicht schneller.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber nicht mit Autoherstellern, die lieber bescheißen als zu entwickeln...


Ganz meiner Meinung.

Dazu kommt noch der Qualitätsschwund der Bauteile (Wasserpumpe, Federn, Bremssättel, Träger, ...).
Und rosten tun die Beulen mehr als früher.

An meinem 20 Jahre altem A4 war eine kleine Korrosionsstelle.
Die konnte ich mit der Hand zuhalten.

Am Tiguan ist die braune Pest schon nach 8 Jahren wesentlich schlimmer.


----------



## JoM79 (12. April 2022)

Puh, zum Glück hat mein Audi, äh VW, äh Skoda diese Probleme nicht.


----------



## TrueRomance (12. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mein alter Golf hat bei Vollgas 10l/100 km gebraucht.
> Mein neuer Hochsitz (gesundheitsbedingt) säuft das im Durchschnitt und fährt auch nicht schneller.


10L für 100km im Durchschnitt? 😳 das ist echt fett. Du musst regelmäßig sehr schnell fahren 😳 war jetzt im Urlaub und nach 900km mit ein paar Kurzstrecken im Urlaubsort sagt der Dreisatz 5,42L/100km. Schneller als 130km/h bin ich aber auch nicht gefahren. Meistens sogar langsamer weil es der Verkehr, das Wetter und die Schilder nicht zugelassen haben.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> 10L für 100km im Durchschnitt? 😳 das ist echt fett. Du musst regelmäßig sehr schnell fahren 😳 war jetzt im Urlaub und nach 900km mit ein paar Kurzstrecken im Urlaubsort sagt der Dreisatz 5,42L/100km. Schneller als 130km/h bin ich aber auch nicht gefahren. Meistens sogar langsamer weil es der Verkehr, das Wetter und die Schilder nicht zugelassen haben.


Benzin oder Diesel?
Meine 15 Jahre alte A-Klasse (180 CDI= Diesel) verbraucht je nach Jahreszeit und anteilig viel oder wenig Stadtverkehr zwischen 5,5 bis 6,5 L im Duchschnitt. Die Diesel SUVs von meinem Vater und Stiefvater Dacia Duster und KIA Sportage verbrauchen so 7,5L m Durchschnitt wieder bezogen auf Jahreszeiten und anteiligen Stadtverkehr.
Ich bin auch schon 5 Jahre Alfa GTV 3.0 V6 (2200 PS) gefahren der hat bei Höchsgeschwindigkeit (250km/h) sogar 16-17 Liter verbraucht, im Alltagsdurchschnitt hat er sich wieder je nach Jahreszeit und dem anteiligen Stadtverkehr mit 10-11,5L bewegen lassen. Gegen viele heutige Benziner SUVs ist das eher harmlos!


----------



## Eckism (12. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> 10L für 100km im Durchschnitt? 😳 das ist echt fett. Du musst regelmäßig sehr schnell fahren 😳 war jetzt im Urlaub und nach 900km mit ein paar Kurzstrecken im Urlaubsort sagt der Dreisatz 5,42L/100km. Schneller als 130km/h bin ich aber auch nicht gefahren. Meistens sogar langsamer weil es der Verkehr, das Wetter und die Schilder nicht zugelassen haben.


Es kommt ja auch aufs Auto an...mit meinen 2 Autos komm ich nichtmal Theoretisch auf 5,42 l/100km...außer ich roll die hälfte der Strecke Bergab.^^


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> zwischen 5,5 bis 6,5 L im Duchschnitt


Das ist enorm viel Energie um ein Auto zu bewegen im Vergleich zu dem was möglich ist.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist enorm viel Energie um ein Auto zu bewegen im Vergleich zu dem was möglich ist.


Ganz ehrlich, das ist mir im Moment *völlig egal*, wenn man die gesammte Flotte in Deutschland nimmt, befinde ich *mind. im unteren Drittel *eher im unteren Viertel und ich werde bestimmt nicht 30-40000 Euro in die Hand nehmen, um mir im Moment ein Neuwagen auf Elektrobasis zu kaufen. Ich kaufe mir sowieso so gut wie nie Neuwagen, wegen des Wertverlustes, weil ich mal rechnen gelernt habe und keinen Dukatenscheißer zu hause habe.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2022)

War auch nur eine Anmerkung bevor das jemand sparsam nennt😅

Aber ja mit 5l bist du definitiv keine Verbrauchssau😁


----------



## TrueRomance (12. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Benzin oder Diesel?


Ist ein Diesel. Ich bin aber naiverweise davon ausgegangen, dass modernere Verbrenner, meiner ist von 2013, weniger Sprit saufen. Mein alter 100 PS Ford Focus hatte 7 Liter im Schnitt für 100km gebraucht. Ich dachte ernsthaft, dass man da mittlerweile weiter ist. Klar, ein aufgeblassener 3 Zylinder bei 150km/h+ kann nicht sparsam sein. Auf der Landstraße und im Stadtverkehr sollten die kleinen Motoren aber entsprechend sparsam sein. Auf der Basis ist die Entwicklung ja irgendwie sinnfrei. 
Wenn moderne 4 Zylinder Benziner 8 bis 10 Liter saufen, hätte man sich den Trent zu den kleinen Motoren sparen können.


----------



## Eckism (12. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ist ein Diesel. Ich bin aber naiverweise davon ausgegangen, dass modernere Verbrenner, meiner ist von 2013, weniger Sprit saufen. Mein alter 100 PS Ford Focus hatte 7 Liter im Schnitt für 100km gebraucht. Ich dachte ernsthaft, dass man da mittlerweile weiter ist. Klar, ein aufgeblassener 3 Zylinder bei 150km/h+ kann nicht sparsam sein. Auf der Landstraße und im Stadtverkehr sollten die kleinen Motoren aber entsprechend sparsam sein. Auf der Basis ist die Entwicklung ja irgendwie sinnfrei.
> Wenn moderne 4 Zylinder Benziner 8 bis 10 Liter saufen, hätte man sich den Trent zu den kleinen Motoren sparen können.


Die kleinen Motoren(in größeren/schwereren Autos) sind nur für die CO2-Bilanz...was nicht heißt, das nen 6,3 Liter Hubraummonster sparsam ist.
Das Optimum ist 1,8-2 Liter Hubraum bei Passatgröße. Kleinere Motoren müßen zu viel arbeiten, um die außerhalb von Ortschaften zu bewegen...außer man beschleunigt halt auf 15 Km auf 100 km/h.^^


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. April 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Puh, zum Glück hat mein Audi, äh VW, äh Skoda diese Probleme nicht.


Ja, der Audi war das beste Auto, was ich je gefahren bin (A4 1.9TDI)
6,5l/100 km Diesel und das bis zum Verkauf.

Der hat 340.000 km gehalten und Karosserieschäden gab es keinen einzigen.
Getauscht hab ich nur Verschleißteile (übermäßig oft Bremsbeläge) und sonst gar nichts.

Doch: ein Hydraulikschlauch war mal defekt für 50.- EUR mit Einbau.
Ansonsten schnurrte er wie ein Kätzchen und sprang nach der ersten Kurbelwellenumdrehung an.

Der aktuelle Tiguan (1.4 TSI; Benzin) sieht untenrum aus, wie ein Mondeo der 2000er Jahre.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ist ein Diesel. Ich bin aber naiverweise davon ausgegangen, dass modernere Verbrenner, meiner ist von 2013, weniger Sprit saufen. Mein alter 100 PS Ford Focus hatte 7 Liter im Schnitt für 100km gebraucht. Ich dachte ernsthaft, dass man da mittlerweile weiter ist. Klar, ein aufgeblassener 3 Zylinder bei 150km/h+ kann nicht sparsam sein. Auf der Landstraße und im Stadtverkehr sollten die kleinen Motoren aber entsprechend sparsam sein. Auf der Basis ist die Entwicklung ja irgendwie sinnfrei.
> Wenn moderne 4 Zylinder Benziner 8 bis 10 Liter saufen, hätte man sich den Trent zu den kleinen Motoren sparen können.


Das hat eher etwas mit Gewicht und CW Wert zu tun und das viele Leute, auch in meiner Familie halt lieber SUV fahren, als wie früher normale Autos.
Was sich durch "Downsizing" verändert hat, ist nur die "Bandbreite" des Spritverbrauches, der Teilweise aber bei Abrufung der vollen Leistung eher nach oben gegangen ist.
Ich kann das sogar anhand von einem Beispeil erzählen, ich bin elf Jahre verschiedene Alf 145mit unterschiedlichen Motorisierungen gefahren. Einen mit 1.4 Liter 103 PS (Saugmotor), der hat im Durchschnitt 8,5 L bei relativ normaler bis zügiger Fahrweise, das gleiche Modell als 2,0 Liter 150PS (Saugmotor), konnte ich sogar je nach Stadtverkehr mit 8,0 Liter bewegen, beide haben auch bei wirklichen Expressfahrten eigentlich nie 11-11,5 Liter Höchstverbrauch überschritten.
Ich hatte 3 Monate einen kleinen Alfa Mito 1,4 Liter Turbo (155PS), den konnte man mit 6,5-7 Liter bewegen, bei Expressfahrten hat er mind. 14L geschluckt. Der Durchschnitt lag eher bei 8,0L, wobei auch die kleineren Turbo Varianten mit Downsizig nicht wirklich unter diese Werte gekommen sind.

Dazu darf man nicht vergessen, dass die älteren Autos auch wichtige Helferlein wie eine Start Stopp Automatik noch gar nicht hatten. Downsizing hat nur auf dem Prüfstand etwas geholfen und für den *Normverbrauch im Katalog*, im Alltag halte ich es fast für einen Nachteil. Dazu sind die Motoren anfälliger geworden.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2022)

Die Autoindustrie hätte, bevor die Akkus bereit waren, lange auf Hybrid umsatteln müssen.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Autoindustrie hätte, bevor die Akkus bereit waren, lange auf Hybrid umsatteln müssen.


Das ist "eigentlich" ein Widerspruch in sich, denn der Hybrid lebt genauso vom Akku, heute können Hybride an die 40-50km, früher halt dann 15-20km, also ist man die meiste Zeit wieder mit Sprit unterwegs.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2022)

Jain 
Gemeint sind nicht die Plug In Hybriden von heute sondern Toyota Prius und Co von vor 20 Jahren.
Was den Verbrenner im Auto besonders ineffizient macht ist, dass er nicht im gleichen Drehzahlbereich läuft, das und genau das können Hybride anfangen.


----------



## aloha84 (12. April 2022)

Motoren von heute sind schon effizienter und leistungsstärker als vor 20 Jahren. Sie wären sogar noch 30 bis 40 Prozent kräftiger, wenn es nicht ein Problem gäbe welches vor über 20 Jahren noch nicht im jetzigen Umfang auf der Agenda stand......Abgasnachbehandlung und Umweltschutz. Im Nachhinein werden alle "neuen" Verbrennungsmotoren künstlich verschlechtert um Grenzwerte einzuhalten.
Das ist nach heutigen Erkenntnissen sicher alles richtig, CO2 und Feinstaub müssen halt runter.
Das sorgt aber dafür dass der normale Fahrer denkt: "Mein Benz vor 25 Jahren war nicht viel langsamer und verbrauchte nur 2 Liter mehr, wo ist da der Fortschritt??"
Der Fortschritt befindet sich in dem Fall am Ende des Auspuffs.
Wenn ich vor 25 Jahren dem Dieselbenz voll in die Fresse gestreten habe, gab es auf der Straße im Idealfall 4 schwarze Streifen, 2 von den Hinterreifen und 2 von den nach unten gekrümmten Endrohren, die den Ruß
eimerweise auf die Straße verteilte.
Heute fährt man ein wandelndes Chemielabor durch die Gegend. Ein C220 cdi geht dabei soweit, dass das Abgas weniger Feinstaub und Ruß enthält als die Umgebungsluft.


----------



## TrueRomance (12. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> was nicht heißt, das nen 6,3 Liter Hubraummonster sparsam ist.


Das würde ich auch nie behaupten. Es gibt bzw. gab ja auch kleine 6 Zylinder mit 2,5 bis 3L Hubraum. Klar, Motoren mit ca. 2L Hubraum sind da sparsamer und bringen ausreichen Leistung, so wie mein jetziger 2,1L Diesel.
Aber dieser downsizing Unsinn scheint ja irgendwie nix zu bringen. Ich hätte mir da schon einen Kraftstoffverbrauch von unter 5 Litern gewünscht.

Was brauch denn aktuell bei ruhiger Fahrweise ein Kleinwagen? So Fiat 500, Opel Corsa etc.?


----------



## Lotto (12. April 2022)

Gestern nach der Arbeit an der üblichen Tankstelle vorbeigekommen. Super 1,919. Die Autoschlange ging bis auf die Straße. Heute wieder dran vorbeigefahren, Super 1,829. Aber Tankstelle war ziemlich leer, da ärgern sich aber heute bestimmt viele Leute. Ansonsten halte ich persönlich (obowhl ich täglich das Auto für den Arbeitsweg benutze) eine Entlastung um 30 Cent bei Superpreisen von 1,80 ab Juni als überzogene Maßnahme. Bei 2,30 hab ich das ja noch eingesehen, ansonsten wird im Juni der Sprit so billig wie seit Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Was brauch denn aktuell bei ruhiger Fahrweise ein Kleinwagen? So Fiat 500, Opel Corsa etc.?


Das kommt immer darauf an was da verbaut ist (Turbo oder Sauger) und ein kleiner Motor braucht halt Drehzahlen und oder Turbounterstüzung..
Was ich so höre 5-6L ist wohl so der gängige Verbrauch bei *ruhiger* Fahrweise, sonst werden es eben auch schnell mal 7L, alles bezogen auf Benziner.
M.A. nach sind die Motoren halt deutlich weniger robust und wie gesagt ich habe schon 2000 oder 2003 mit einem 2.0 Alfa 145 (150PS) locker 8,0L bei normaler Fahrweise geschaftt, halt viel Überland und Autobahn. Und die Motoren haben locker bei normaler Wartung (regelmäßig Ölwechsel und warm fahren) und vorschriftsmäßigen Zahnriemenwechsel 300000km und länger gehalten.


----------



## Tschetan (12. April 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Gestern nach der Arbeit an der üblichen Tankstelle vorbeigekommen. Super 1,919. Die Autoschlange ging bis auf die Straße. Heute wieder dran vorbeigefahren, Super 1,829. Aber Tankstelle war ziemlich leer, da ärgern sich aber heute bestimmt viele Leute. Ansonsten halte ich persönlich (obowhl ich täglich das Auto für den Arbeitsweg benutze) eine Entlastung um 30 Cent bei Superpreisen von 1,80 ab Juni als überzogene Maßnahme. Bei 2,30 hab ich das ja noch eingesehen, ansonsten wird im Juni der Sprit so billig wie seit Jahren nicht mehr.



Im Juni wird es schon passen.


----------



## TrueRomance (12. April 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ich so höre 5-6L ist wohl so der gängige Verbrauch


Das braucht mein s204 c220 auch aber halt an Diesel. Klar, wenn der Mal sprinten muss, klettert der Verbrauchsrechner nach oben. Auf meinem täglichen Weg zur Arbeit und auch bei den Autobahnfahrten ist der Verbrauch sehr moderat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Was brauch denn aktuell bei ruhiger Fahrweise ein Kleinwagen? So Fiat 500, Opel Corsa etc.?


Kommt stark auf die gefahrene Strecke an (Höhenunterschiede, Anteil Stadt/Land/AB, Verkehrsdichte, Distanz, Außentemperatur, auch "Talent" des Fahrers) - aber wenn die Bedingungen einigermaßen gut sind ist mit einem Kleinwagen unter 5L/100 gar kein Problem.

Mein Arbeitsweg beispielsweise sind 18km, davon die ersten 3 oder 4 Stadtverkehr, der Rest bis zum Werksgelände Landstraße. Wenn weniger Verkehr ist und ich nicht ausgebremst werde von Linksabbiegern oder Staus vor Kreisverkehren beispielsweise fahre ich die Strecke mit 6,5 L - mit einem 270PS Turbobenziner, 2L Hubraum. Wenn ich den Wagen meiner Frau nehme (110PS Turbobenziner, 1L Hubraum) komme ich mit 3,5 L (!) hin.

Klar, das ist ne recht günstige Strecke und da ich den Weg tausende Male gefahren bin kann ich den "ausoptimiert" fahren (man weiß wo man das Gas wegnehmen muss dass man hunderte Meter später beim Ortschild mit 50 km/h ankommt usw. - ich hab nach 10 Jahren noch die ersten Bremsbeläge drauf bei mir^^) aber was ich damit sagen will: Man kann wenn man will (und kann  ) so ziemlich jedes modernere Auto mit weit unter 10L/100 fahren, selbst sehr starke Motoren. Kleinwagen mit kleinen Maschinen sind wenn man nicht nur Stop and Go fahren muss auch praktisch immer mit 5L fahrbar.

Dass all das sehr stark vom Fahrer abhängt ist selbstverständlich. Meine Frau braucht grundsätzlich ca. einen Liter mehr mit ihrem Auto als wenn ichs fahre, wenn meine Mutter fährt sinds eher 2-3 Liter mehr (die hat effizientes Fahren aber auch wirklich nicht erfunden^^).



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und die Motoren haben locker bei normaler Wartung (regelmäßig Ölwechsel und warm fahren) und vorschriftsmäßigen Zahnriemenwechsel 300000km und länger gehalten.


Das tun sie heute noch immer. Wer seinen Motor vernünftig fährt (warmfahren, kaltfahren, öfter mal lange Strecken, nicht nur zuckeln aber auch nicht ständig Vollgas) und wartet kann auch mit modernen Motoren viele Hunderttausend Kilometer fahren. Nur geht bei modernen Autos halt mehr "drumherum" kaputt weils einfach viel mehr davon gibt. Die meisten heutigen Karren die ausgemustert werden haben ja keine Motorschäden sondern eine Summe von anderen Teilen die eine Reparatur von allem unwirtschaftlich machen.
In meiner Familie wurde vor kurzem erst ein GolfPlus ersetzt - der ist 12 Jahre alt gewesen und hatte 280.000 runter. Auf nem 1,6 Liter Saugbenziner. Null Motorprobleme gehabt.


Nochn Satz zum Thema Öl/Benzinpreise: Wegen all dem genannten sind mir die Tankstellenpreise fast egal. Ob ich für nen Liter Benzin 1,50 oder 2,50 oder 3,50 zahle macht für mich preislich gar nicht soooo viel aus. Klar ists ärgerlich wenn ich im Jahr 500€ mehr für Benzin ausgeben muss wenn das Zeug 3 statt 2€ kosten würde aber verglichen mit dem Heizöl und demnächst Strom sind das Peanuts. Denn wenn ich 2500L Öl und 4500 kWh Strom kaufen muss und das Öl 1,50 statt 0,75€ kostet und der Strom 45 statt 30 cent dann sind das mehrere Tausend Euro Preisaufschlag. Ich kann das stemmen weil ich die letzten Jahre gut gewirtschaftet habe (anderer Ausdruck für "Überstunden wie blöd") und vergleichsweise viel Geld ansparen konnte aber das wird viele Leute ganz schön aus der Kurve hauen.


----------



## TrueRomance (12. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kommt stark auf die gefahrene Strecke an


Das stimmt natürlich. Seit dem mein Arbeitsweg eine Baustelle inklusive Stau und Ampeln beinhaltet, ist die Fahrt nicht mehr so effizient wie sonst. 

Einmal durch die Großstadt und ich bekomme Schnappatmung beim Blick auf den Verbrauch 😅 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 110PS Turbobenziner, 1L Hubraum) komme ich mit 3,5 L


Das ist doch Mal was geiles. Find ich Klasse. Jetzt stellt dir Mal vor, alle Firmenwagen wären solche Autos und auf der Autobahn gibt's ein Tempolimit von 100... 

Duck und weg


----------



## Tschetan (12. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das braucht mein s204 c220 auch aber halt an Diesel. Klar, wenn der Mal sprinten muss, klettert der Verbrauchsrechner nach oben. Auf meinem täglichen Weg zur Arbeit und auch bei den Autobahnfahrten ist der Verbrauch sehr moderat.



Mein CLK 200 ist die letzten beiden Jahre 2000km gelaufen. Soll mein " Oldtimer" werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das ist doch Mal was geiles. Find ich Klasse. Jetzt stellt dir Mal vor, alle Firmenwagen wären solche Autos und auf der Autobahn gibt's ein Tempolimit von 100...


Die Fahrer solcher Autos würden auch mit der Kiste ihre 8 Liter brauchen. Den Leuten kannste geben was du willst, die werden viel verbrauchen - ganz einfach weil es nicht ihr Geld ist und sie deswegen auch so ineffizient fahren können wie sie wollen. Wenn ich mit dem Ibiza meiner Frau immer auf dem Pinsel stehe und auf der Bahn auch mal 170 fahre (viel mehr kann er nicht ohne viiiiiiel Anlauf^^) säuft das Ding auch.
Firmenwagen kriegste effizient indem du sagen würdest der Fahrer zahlt seinen Sprit grundsätzlich selbst und am Ende des Monats bekommt er ne Gutschrift für sein Benzin: Anzahl gefahrene Kilometer x WLTP-Verbrauch des Fahrzeuges x gemittelter Spritpreis des Monats. Auf einmal würden die Kisten alle 3 Liter weniger brauchen...

Ich kenne das ja von mir selbst - wenn ich mittm Dienstwagen unterwegs bin fahre ich zwar immer noch sparend aber nicht mehr so wie wenns meine eigene Kiste ist - schließlich tankt mein Arbeitgeber ja voll.
Aber davon mal abgesehen: Unsere Dienstwagen sind VW Passat BlueMotion 2.0L TDI mit 130-140PS die Gegend (genau weiß ichs nicht aber es war irgendwas in der Kante). Auf Langstrecke braucht das Ding auch immer unter 5L, selbst wenn man relativ zügig fährt.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn weniger Verkehr ist und ich nicht ausgebremst werde von Linksabbiegern oder Staus vor Kreisverkehren beispielsweise fahre ich die Strecke mit 6,5 L - mit einem 270PS Turbobenziner, 2L Hubraum. Wenn ich den Wagen meiner Frau nehme (110PS Turbobenziner, 1L Hubraum) komme ich mit 3,5 L (!) hin.


Jetzt muss man ganz ehrlich fragend warum du zum pendeln so einen Spritfresser nimmst.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jetzt muss man ganz ehrlich fragend warum du zum pendeln so einen Spritfresser nimmst.


Weil ich kein Geld und Platz dafür habe, einen Zweitwagen nur für den Arbeitsweg zu haben^^
Ich habe mir ja kein solches Auto gekauft um damit mit 1500 UPM zur Arbeit zu tuckern, ich bewege den durchaus auch mal anders - das ist aber eben die Ausnahme, seit Corona sogar seltene Ausnahme.

Auchn schönes Beispiel für "Fahrweise": Wenn ich aus dem Saarland nach Fürth zu PCGH fahre (sind etwa 400km für mich) brauche ich auf dem Hinweg bei gemütlicher aber nicht übertrieben langsamer Fahrweise um die 8-9L/100. Auf dem Heimweg (zumeist nachts, kein Mensch auf der Bahn) sinds dann eher 12-15L/100... und 60-90 Minuten weniger Fahrzeit.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2022)

Also das richtige Auto für die Zeit der Klimakrise und der beste Kauf wenn wir in Zukunft alleine aus Versorgungsgründen ggf. Öl rationieren müssen.
Wäre ja schade wenn eine Familie damit im Winter heizen könnte.


----------



## TrueRomance (12. April 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Mein CLK 200 ist die letzten beiden Jahre 2000km gelaufen. Soll mein " Oldtimer" werden.


Schmuck. Dafür beweg ich meinen kleinen zu viel. Aber ich hätte nichts dagegen, den die nächsten 21 Jahre zu fahren bis er auch ein Oldtimer ist.  aber das ist unrealistisch.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das tun sie heute noch immer. Wer seinen Motor vernünftig fährt (warmfahren, kaltfahren, öfter mal lange Strecken, nicht nur zuckeln aber auch nicht ständig Vollgas) und wartet kann auch mit modernen Motoren viele Hunderttausend Kilometer fahren. Nur geht bei modernen Autos halt mehr "drumherum" kaputt weils einfach viel mehr davon gibt. Die meisten heutigen Karren die ausgemustert werden haben ja keine Motorschäden sondern eine Summe von anderen Teilen die eine Reparatur von allem unwirtschaftlich machen.
> In meiner Familie wurde vor kurzem erst ein GolfPlus ersetzt - der ist 12 Jahre alt gewesen und hatte 280.000 runter. Auf nem 1,6 Liter Saugbenziner. Null Motorprobleme gehabt.


Ich bin bei den ganzen Benzin Direkeinspritzern da nicht so sicher, wegen der Verkokung, die aus rein physikalischen Gründen dabei anfällt, dazu haben die Downsizing Motörchen wesentlich mehr Geraffel, wie Turbolader und Kompressor. Dazu kommen so komische Eigenarten wie bei Ford, dass der Zahnriemen plötzlich in Öl läuft und das nur mit bestimmtem Ölen geht und nach spätestens 2 Jahren alle Additive für den Riemen weg sind etc. Dazu die ganzen neuen Motoren, die Probleme mit ihren Steuerketten haben. Schaut man sich eine Steuerkette und ihre Spanner aus den 1990er Jahren und frühen 2000er Jahren an und eine von Heute, kann man schon anhand des Materials deutlichste Unterschiede erkennen.
Ich finde die aktuelle Motoren und Materialentwicklung wirklich nicht so pralle.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also das richtige Auto für die Zeit der Klimakrise und der beste Kauf wenn wir in Zukunft alleine aus Versorgungsgründen ggf. Öl rationieren müssen.



Vor über 10 Jahren als ich das Auto gekauft habe hat kein Mensch ernsthaft von Klima und Energie-/Versorgungskrise geredet.
Und selbst wenn ich ein Auto hätte das 2 Liter weniger verbraucht macht das keine 100 Liter im Jahr Unterschied bei mir. Damit heizt ein Familienhaus kaum ne Woche.

Sorry aber die du-bist-Schuld-Karte zieht bei mir nicht. Ich sowie meine Familie sind beim Energie- und Ressourcenverbrauch weit unter dem statistischen Durchschnittsdeutschen.
Dass hier die halbe Welt zusammenbricht und schlimmstenfalls Leute frieren werden wenn Putin Öl und Gas abstellt ist nicht meine Schuld sondern die vom Gas-Gerd damals und der letzten GroKo. Ich bin sogar froh, damals nicht auf die "los alles auf Gas umrüsten!!" Welle aufgestiegen zu sein - denn wenns wirklich hart auf hart kommt und es nix mehr gibt: Wir werden im Winter nicht kalt haben. Ich hab Öl im Keller und notfalls sogar ein Notstromaggregat das mit selbigem Öl läuft um die Heizungsanlage zu betreiben (für den Fall dass der Strom und die ganzen Wärmepumpen auch ausfallen).



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin bei den ganzen Benzin Direkeinspritzern da nicht so sicher, wegen der Verkokung, die aus rein physikalischen Gründen dabei anfällt


Die versursacht keine Motorschäden - nur Leistungs-/Effizienzeinbußen. Schlimmstenfalls muss man sie halt alle 100.000km mal entfernen lassen. Das Problem ist aber nur bei älteren TFSI der Fall, die neuen Modelle haben duale Kraftstoffeinspritzungen wo die Ablagerungen durch Kraftstoff bzw. dessen Additive entfernt werden.


Don-71 schrieb:


> dazu haben die Downsizing Motörchen wesentlich mehr Geraffel, wie Turbolader und Kompressor.


Das sind wie gesagt die ganzen zusätzlichen Teile die natürlich Ausfallraten erhöhen. Generell ist aber die Angst davor weit größer als die Realität.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu kommen so komische Eigenarten wie bei Ford, dass der Zahnriemen plötzlich in Öl läuft


Was die Ingenieure da geritten hat weiß ich auch nicht. Für mich ne Fehlkonstruktion. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu die ganzen neuen Motoren, die Probleme mit ihren Steuerketten haben.


Das stimmt vielerorts leider - das ist aber ein reines Kostenthema. Wenn man die Kettenspanner mit 30 cent bauen muss und alles aus Plastik macht gehts halt früher kaputt. Da wurde aber mittlerweile auch gelernt (aus dem 1,4er TSI-Debakel...), mittlerweile sind die Kettenspanner wieder etwas stärker.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich finde die aktuelle Motoren und Materialentwicklung wirklich nicht so pralle.


Das ist der ewige Kampf jeden Euro einzusparen. Als Audi beim A4 die Ölablassschraube aus Plastik gemacht hat weil dien cent billiger ist als eine aus Eisen bin ich auch fast vom Stuhl gefallen aber so ists halt. Da muss man wenn man plant ein Auto 300.000km zu fahren zu Motoren greifen von denen keine solchen Spärenzchen bekannt sind und natürlich auch ein bisschen Glück haben.
Ich hab den EA113 in seiner glaub ich letzten Evolutionsstufe drin... der fährt praktisch ewig. Der Nachfolger EA888 mittlerweile (ab evo3.5) auch, die ersten Versionen waren dagegen so lala (von wegen billige Kolbenringe und Ölverbrauch usw.) - aber das führt doch zu weit vom Thema weg


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vor über 10 Jahren als ich das Auto gekauft habe hat kein Mensch ernsthaft von Klima und Energie-/Versorgungskrise geredet.


Willst du mich für dumm verkaufen?😂

Die ersten Artikel über den Treibhauseffekt standen 1912 in der Zeitung nicht 2012.

Aber okay übertreiben wir nicht mit Zeiten vor dem ersten Weltkrieg.
1979 gab es die erste UN Klimakonferenz
1997 gab es im Bewusstsein der Menschen die Kyoto Konferenz

Sag nicht, dass keiner davon geredet hat nur weil DU nicht aufgepasst hat.

Ach ja das hilft immer noch nicht dein fahren mit 15l zu erklären um etwas Zeit zu sparen.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was die Ingenieure da geritten hat weiß ich auch nicht. Für mich ne Fehlkonstruktion.


Ist doch bei Mercedes nicht anders. Bei falschem Öl geht ein 1€ Dichtring kaputt und zieht einen Motorschaden nach sich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2022)

Ja, die Studien gibts seit Ewigkeiten - nur hat sich niemand groß dafür interessiert bevor Greta im Fernsehn war und der große Klimahype ausgebrochen ist. 
Natürlich ist/war das der falsche Weg, keine Frage. Wir müssen klimabewusster werden - nur wird der kleine Michel daran nichts groß bewegen können. Weltpolitik und Industrie sehr wohl.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach ja das hilft immer noch nicht dein fahren mit 15l zu erklären um etwas Zeit zu sparen.


Weißt du was das beste ist? Ich muss das gar nicht erklären oder rechtfertigen. Wenn ich ein mal im Jahr (öfter ists tatsächlich nicht wirklich) mal reintrete und 10 Liter SuperPlus mehr verbrauche als nötig dann mache ich das weil ichs kann und es mir Spaß macht. Genau wie andere Leute 3x im Jahr in Urlaub fliegen oder 5x die Woche nen Steak essen, täglich ne halbe Stunde heiß duschen oder sonstwas (was ich alles nicht mache). Weil sies können. 

Vielleicht spielt da auch eine Rolle, dass die Leute bemerken, dass in absehbarer zeit das alles nicht mehr geht (entweder weil die Ressourcen dafür weg / zu teuer sind oder weil alles reguliert wird) und es genau deswegen jetzt nochmal ausgenutzt wird. Ich kenne mehr als einen, der jetzt nochmal auf die Bahn 250 fahren geht weil absehbar ist dass das irgendwann ohnehin verboten sein wird.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, die Studien gibts seit Ewigkeiten - nur hat sich niemand groß dafür interessiert bevor Greta im Fernsehn war und der große Klimahype ausgebrochen ist.
> Natürlich ist/war das der falsche Weg, keine Frage. Wir müssen klimabewusster werden - nur wird der kleine Michel daran nichts groß bewegen können. Weltpolitik und Industrie sehr wohl.


Weil die Industrie alles dafür getan hat, um das zu bekämpfen, damit der Rubel weiter rollt.
Hätte man schon in den 70er angefangen,  klimabewusster zu wirtschaften, müsste man heute nicht so einen Druck ausüben.
Und weil immer weiter verschleppt wird, wird man in 25 Jahre Verbote aussprechen müssen, die man sich heute nicht vorstellen kann.
Greta hat letztendlich nur Zusammenhänge erkannt und sie nach Außen getragen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, die Studien gibts seit Ewigkeiten - nur hat sich niemand groß dafür interessiert bevor Greta im Fernsehn war und der große Klimahype ausgebrochen ist.


Bevor ich von Klimahype spreche würde ich mal gucken wessen Vokabular das ist.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Natürlich ist/war das der falsche Weg, keine Frage. Wir müssen klimabewusster werden - nur wird der kleine Michel daran nichts groß bewegen können. Weltpolitik und Industrie sehr wohl.


Woher kommt der Gedanke, dass Industrie ein Selbstzweck wäre?
Aber auch sonst, was ist das für ein Argument?
Wirfst du deine Reifen auch einfach an den Straßenrand? Die Industrie entsorgt ihren Müll auch oft falsch.
Ermordest du Menschen? Macht die Industrie auch ab und zu wenn sie lästig sind.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich kenne mehr als einen, der jetzt nochmal auf die Bahn 250 fahren geht weil absehbar ist dass das irgendwann ohnehin verboten sein wird.


Im kleinen ist das vielleicht legal, aber im großen ist das sogar Verfassungswidrig. Gerichtlich bestätigt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2022)

Ich benutze Wörter ganz ohne vorher zu recherchieren wer sie wofür sonst schon benutzt hat. 
Ich nenne es einen Klimahype weil jetzt eben wie Threshold schon sagt mit aller Gewalt ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste (und oft sehr grenzwertig) die 180er Wende vollführt werden will. Das hat man halt die letzten 30+ Jahre verpennt - was aber nichts dran ändert dass es trotzdem nicht in 3 Jahren zu schaffen ist.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Woher kommt der Gedanke, dass Industrie ein Selbstzweck wäre?


Ich kann den Gedanken bei mir nicht finden.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Im kleinen ist das vielleicht legal


Ja.



			
				Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Und weil immer weiter verschleppt wird, wird man in 25 Jahre Verbote aussprechen müssen, die man sich heute nicht vorstellen kann.


Entweder das oder vieles wird sich automatisch bereits ergeben. Wenn Energie so extrem teuer wird braucht man keine Grenzen mehr aufzuerlegen, dann werden die (allermeisten) Leute von sich aus jedes Watt umdrehen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich benutze Wörter ganz ohne vorher zu recherchieren wer sie wofür sonst schon benutzt hat.


Das Vokabular ist halt Stammtisch oder schlimmer 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> und oft sehr grenzwertig) die 180er Wende vollführt werden will.


Ok keine 250 auf der Autobahn zu fahren ist eine grenzwertige 180 Grad Wende.

Aber ganz ernsthaft,  wenn bei dir relativ spät Krebs diagnostiziert wird haut dein Arzt da auch
drauf mit allem was er hat und warum? Weil man bei der Alternative in der Kiste liegt.

Aber ja ich bin so extrem, ich fordere ja auf, dass mit vorhandenen Mitteln effizient gehandelt werden muss.


----------



## Don-71 (12. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Vokabular ist halt Stammtisch oder schlimmer


Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein, als du noch gar nicht geboren warst oder noch fleißig mit der Windel durch die Gegend gelaufen bist, waren wir Älteren mit ähnlichen aber ganz anderen Problemen konfrontiert und der Weltuntergang wurde wöchentlich in einschlägigen bekannten Magazinen verkündet!
Tschernobyl, Waldsterben/saurer Regen, Ozonloch und z.B. Flüsse in Deutschland in die kein vernünftiger Mensch auch nur die Hand reingehalten hätte.
Das alles hat sich in den 1990er und auch noch 2000er Jahren dann zum wesentlich besseren geändert und die einschlägige Journalie hat erst mitte ende der 2000er Jahre überhaupt wirklich darüber angefangen zu berichten.
Nur weil das dein Steckenpferd ist, heißt das noch lange nicht das jeder den Klimabericht gelesen hat. Der einschlägige seriöse Journalismus in Deutschland, hatte immer mal wieder einen Artikel im Jahr über eine eventuelle Klimaveränderung, aber wirklich hochgepoppt ist das Thema erst die letzten 10-15 Jahre, davor haben sich auch seriöse Experten immer wieder in Haare bekommen und man war die Untergangstheorien halt von den o.g. Themen gewöhnt.
Dein Eifer in allen Ehren, aber sei mal vorsichtig bei der Wortwahl und wenn du "Verantwortliche" suchst, kannst du dich gerne an Spiegel, Stern, FAZ, Süddeutsche, Welt etc. wenden, die haben das nämlich bei weitem nicht so dargestellt, wie du das jetzt verkaufst. Und selbst ich als wirklich politisch interessierter Mensch lese halt weniger Berichte über Klimaschutz oder Menschenrechte etc., sondern bekomme das gerne aufbereitet von der seriösen Journalie, was wohl ziemlich normal ist, weil es eben nicht meine Steckenpferde sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> ich fordere ja auf, dass mit vorhandenen Mitteln effizient gehandelt werden muss.


Wenn das so wäre wäre ich glücklich. Nur sind die Gegebenheiten der Gesetzeswut da oftmals das Gegenteil. Ohne das zu sehr ins OT zu bringen doch Beispiele was ich meine:
Ich arbeite bei einem Stahlhersteller. Der hat zur Jahrtausendwende schon bemerkt dass man Hochofengase statt sie abzufackeln sammeln und über ein Kraftwerk zu Strom verwandeln kann. Ist günstig und umweltfreundlich(er). CO2-Bilanz der Produktion wurde gesenkt. Bis die Klimagesetze kamen... wie, ihr produziert Strom mit fossilen Energieträgern? Das kostet aber EEG Umlage!! Dadurch wurde es unrentabel - und das Kraftwerk abgeschaltet und das Gas wieder sinnlos abgefackelt.
Seit einigen Jahren gibts dann freie Zuteilungen für CO2-Zertifikate für energieintensive Industrien (um zu vermeiden dass die nach Brasilien abwandern...). Die Zuteilung ist aber nicht irgendwie linear oder sinnvoll gestaffelt, nein, zum 1.1.2022 wurde gebenchmarkt wie viel CO2 man hausgehauen hat für die Zuteilungsperiode bis 2026 und nach GANZ groben Tabellen zugeteilt. Was macht die Industrie also wenn sie vor der nächsthöheren Zuteilungsstufe für die nächsten 4 Jahre ist? Na raushauen was geht an CO2! Und wenn das Roheisen in den Wald gekippt würde, Hauptsache CO2 rausblasen! Das spart Hunderte Millionen!!
Von den Geschichten könnte ich ein Buch erzählen - und all das wird den Verantwortlichen Kommissionen natürlich erklärt und das teilweise Jahre (!) im Vorraus - reagiert wird nicht oder erst Jahre später (jetzt läuft das Gaskraftwerk wieder nachdem man erst wieder abfackeln musste dass einer was bemerkt hat und die Regeln angepasst hat).

Was ich an Klimapolitik in meinem industriellen Umfeld bisher gesehen habe ist absolutes Schildbürgertum und von effizientem Handeln meilenweit entfernt. Zumeist liegt das ganz einfach daran, dass diejenigen die die Gesetze und regeln machen offenbar keinerlei Ahnung von Physik haben.

Aber wo kommen wir eigentlich her? Rohölpreis? Wird zugegeben schwer da wieder die Kurve zu kriegen^^
Ich war schon kurz davor jetzt (für 1,25 rum) Öl zu kaufen aber hab dann doch gezögert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Oder Motorrad.



Die Motorradfahrer hier in der Gegend sehen im Schnitt genauso unbeweglich aus wir die Autofahrer. Nur ihre Gefährte sind NOCH lauter und das will was heißen.



> Den A2 einzustellen war ein mächtig großer Fehler.



Zumindest "ohne Nachfolger". Genauso wie den XL1.



> Na ja, jeder will doch mal einen  3er BMW haben.
> Mein 323i hat so 14l/100km bei Vollgas geschluckt.
> Dafür ging die Tachonadel auch bis zum Anschlag (220km/h) dank Sechzylinder.



Hmm. 323Ci hätte was draus werden können. Aber der E36 hat keine Heckklappe und rostet wie ein Blecheimer, E46 muss so schnell fahren weil man vorne das kotzen kriegt und hat bereits die typischen 0er-Jahre-Pfunde. Aber nen normalen 3er? Nö danke. Emotional stehen die meisten BMW bei mir sowieso weit hinter diversen Italinern, Briten und sogar ein paar Franzosen auf der Liste der "haben wollen" Autos. Ausgenommen sind nur Z8 und der Clownschuh. Aber die sind (im Falle des Z3: "heute") unbezahlbar UND saufen wie ein Loch.



> Mein alter Golf hat bei Vollgas 10l/100 km gebraucht.
> Mein neuer Hochsitz (gesundheitsbedingt) säuft das im Durchschnitt und fährt auch nicht schneller.
> 
> 
> ...



VW hat in Ende 0er derbst gute Korrosionsvorsorge betroffen. Mein Passat hatte eine kleine Stelle an der Reling und ein paar Punkte unter der Heckscheibe, nichts davon mehr als zwei Finger breit. Aber wenn die "und noch einen Lenker mehr"-Audi-Vorderachse in die Jahre kommt und man nicht die Möglichkeiten zum selberschrauben hat, dann ist das ein finanzieller Totalschaden.
Ich habe lieber kurz vorher verkauft, zumal der Motor eben auch der falsche war. (Aber: Robust. Da konnte man den Vollgasverbrauch auch wirklich ausmessen. Ich glaube mein Rekord waren 18 Minuten Dauerbodenblech. Würde ich mich mit den heutigen Druckluftgebläsen nicht mehr trauen, ganz abgesehen davon dass die mit Vollgasanreicherung saufen wie sonstwas und abseits steiler Berge irgendwann in den Begrenzer laufen.)




TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ist ein Diesel. Ich bin aber naiverweise davon ausgegangen, dass modernere Verbrenner, meiner ist von 2013, weniger Sprit saufen. Mein alter 100 PS Ford Focus hatte 7 Liter im Schnitt für 100km gebraucht. Ich dachte ernsthaft, dass man da mittlerweile weiter ist. Klar, ein aufgeblassener 3 Zylinder bei 150km/h+ kann nicht sparsam sein.



Gegenüber den meisten 2013er Modellen lässt sich was machen. Es gibt da eine Handvoll, die schon aus dem Tiefpunkt der 0er Jahre rauskamen (Golf VII 1,4 TSI 122 PS z.B. 6,5 l im Schnitt auf Spritmonitor, ich selbst bin den identisch angegeben 125-PS-Nachfolger mit 5,9 l bei 120 km/h Schnitt probegefahren), aber viele Modelle waren da noch am Schlucken. Aber es gibt halt auch jede Menge Autos, bei denen es aufgrund anderer Bauweise noch schlimmer geworden ist - SUV sind eben in der Regel 10, machmal 20% mehr. Das machen die Tippelschritte bei der Motorentwicklung nicht wieder wett, zumal du das Downsizing ja schon ansprichst. Da man das meist noch mit viel zu kurzen Getrieben kombiniert, sodass der schmale Bereich mit tatsächlich hoher Effizienz auf der Autobahn gar nicht genutzt werden kann...
(Genug Leistung für effiziente 150 km/h haben einige Dreizylinder. Aber die zum Benziner passende Übersetzung wird nur im Vierzylinder Diesel verbaut.)



> Auf der Landstraße und im Stadtverkehr sollten die kleinen Motoren aber entsprechend sparsam sein. Auf der Basis ist die Entwicklung ja irgendwie sinnfrei.



Auf der Landstraße kann es aufgehen, weil da die Getriebe passen, aber man darf kaum beschleunigen. Ich habe schon ein paar mal unter 5 l (Benzin) geschafft (was immer noch mehr als der versprochene Außerortswert ist...). In der Stadt sind Verbrenner allgemein mieß und sollten dort möglichst wenig fahren.



> Wenn moderne 4 Zylinder Benziner 8 bis 10 Liter saufen, hätte man sich den Trent zu den kleinen Motoren sparen können.



Der Trend ist fast ausschließlich Zyklusbetrug, Kosteneinsparungen und etwas Steuerschummelei zu verdanken.




Eckism schrieb:


> Die kleinen Motoren(in größeren/schwereren Autos) sind nur für die CO2-Bilanz...was nicht heißt, das nen 6,3 Liter Hubraummonster sparsam ist.
> Das Optimum ist 1,8-2 Liter Hubraum bei Passatgröße.



Und zwar als Sauger oder mit geringer Aufladung. Leider bekommt man ersteres nur noch bei Mazda oder als Hybrid und letzteres wird auch selten. (BMW, aber da hat man wieder das Problem mit dem Gewicht und mäßiger Aerodynamik; VW um die 130 PS)




aloha84 schrieb:


> Der Fortschritt befindet sich in dem Fall am Ende des Auspuffs.



Wenn mir der Hersteller erzählt, es wäre "Stand der Technik", das Autos mit moderner Abgasreinigung keine Schubabschaltung mehr hätten und deswegen mehr verbrauchen, obwohl sie das bei der Konkurrenz und den hauseigenen, größeren Modellen nicht machen, dann ist das kein Fortschritt, sondern Gewinnoptimierung. Klar frist ein Ottopartikelfilter Leistung respektive Effizienz (mit Mehreinspritzung), wenn ich ihn so klein und eng mache, dass der Gegendruck deutlich steigt und auch noch so billig, dass nicht der Filter selbst die Reinigungswirkung bringt, sondern ich auch noch zwingend auf eine gewisse Menge Ruß als Feinfilter angewiesen bin und deswegen Sauerstoff selbst dann verbrennen muss und nicht in den Abgastrakt lassen darf, wenn der Fahrer schon auf der Bremse steht.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vor über 10 Jahren als ich das Auto gekauft habe hat kein Mensch ernsthaft von Klima ... geredet.



Wie vielen Personen sprichst du gerade ab, ein Mensch zu sein???

Spätestens seit Mitte der Jahrtausendwende sollte Klimawandel nun wirklich jedem ein Begriff sein, der nicht aktiv abgeblockt hat. Und jeder, der für sich beansprucht, mitzudenken und sich wenigstens eine grundlegende politische Meinung zu bilden, hat das Thema spätestens seit Anfang der 90er (Rio anyone???) auf der Agenda. Wer sich aktiv über Umweltschutz informiert, entsprechend noch einmal ein Jahrzehnt früher und selbst in banaler populärwissenschaftlicher Literatur war es schon in den 50ern ein bekanntes Thema. (Hab die National Geographic im Schrank stehen, auch wenn ich mir scheinbar nirgendwo die Nummer notiert habe.)




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, die Studien gibts seit Ewigkeiten - nur hat sich niemand groß dafür interessiert bevor Greta im Fernsehn war und der große Klimahype ausgebrochen ist.



Es hat sich vor Ende 45 auch "niemand" in Deutschland dafür "interessiert", was aus den Juden geworden ist.




Don-71 schrieb:


> ...einschlägige seriöse Journalismus ... Spiegel, Stern, ... Welt


 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was ich an Klimapolitik in meinem industriellen Umfeld bisher gesehen habe ist absolutes Schildbürgertum und von effizientem Handeln meilenweit entfernt. Zumeist liegt das ganz einfach daran, dass diejenigen die die Gesetze und regeln machen offenbar keinerlei Ahnung von Physik haben.



Haben sie definitiv nicht. Aber die Industrielobbyisten, die bei den Klimagesetzmachern der letzten 17 Jahre mit am Tisch hatten, sollten jemanden kennen, der diese Ahnung hat. Und jeder einzelne Armchair-Klimaschützer hat genau die von dir genannten Kritikpunkte auf 10 Meilen Entfernung mit dem Blindenstock gesehen und lauthals kritisiert. Trotzdem wurde Politik umgesetzt, die den Großemitenten sehr zu gute kam und die von diesen auch regelmäßig eingefordert wurde.
Zufälle gibts...


----------



## pedi (13. April 2022)

was wir hier in deutschland in sachen klima- und umweltschutz veranstalten ist nicht einmal der berühmte tropfen auf den heissen stein.
wenn man sieht, was z.b. china, abgeht, sinds hier noch weniger als sandkastenspiele.
es mag sinnvoll sein, ist es auch, z.b. einen bach zu renaturieren, aber insgesamt gesehen, ists pipifax, was man hierzulande klimaschutz nennt.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2022)

pedi schrieb:


> wenn man sieht, was z.b. china, abgeht, sinds hier noch weniger als sandkastenspiele.


China baut pro Jahr mehr Windkraft aus als wir in 30 Jahren.
Bei Solar sieht es ähnlich aus.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> China baut pro Jahr mehr Windkraft aus als wir in 30 Jahren.
> Bei Solar sieht es ähnlich aus.


Trotzdem blasen sie noch am meisten CO2 in die Luft.
Ja ich weiß, pro Kopf ist es weniger als bei uns.
Liegt aber nur daran weil es soviele sind.
Aber "pro Kopf" interessiert das Klima nicht. Sondern was gesamt in die Atmosphäre geblasen wird.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Liegt aber nur daran weil es soviele sind.


Sorry was ist das für ein Argument?
Pro Person ist es weniger weil es viele Menschen sind?
Was?

Legen wir diese Schablone mal auf andere Länder. USA? Ups ne is mehr.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sorry was ist das für ein Argument?
> Pro Person ist es weniger weil es viele Menschen sind?
> Was?
> 
> Legen wir diese Schablone mal auf andere Länder. USA? Ups ne is mehr.


Ist doch logisch. Umso mehr Einwohner ein Land hat umso geringer der pro Kopf Verbrauch.

Aber das Klima bzw unsere Atmosphäre, "interessiert" sich weder für "pro Kopf Verbräuche" noch für Landesgrenzen.

Die Erderwärmung kann man nur verlangsamen wenn alle mitmachen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch. Umso mehr Einwohner ein Land hat umso geringer der pro Kopf Verbrauch.


1. Nein was ist daran logisch 
2. Deine Aussage scheitert an der Realität 

China ist die Werkbank der Welt, das ist dort definitiv kein privater Überfluss der zum hohen Ausstoß führt.


----------



## blautemple (13. April 2022)

Und warum sieht das in China so aus? Weil wir, also der Westen, so ungefähr jedes Produkt dort fertigen lassen.
Sieht dann für unsere Bilanz natürlich super aus


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 1. Nein was ist daran logisch


Wenn China "nur" 500 Millionen Einwohner hätte, wäre der "Kopf/Verbrauch" deutlich höher. Fast 3 mal soviel.
Bei 150 Millionen Einwohnern, wäre der "Kopf/Verbrauch" 10 mal so hoch.
Aber auch nur wenn sich die Gesamtsumme nicht verändert.
Wahrscheinlich würde sie auch sinken... aber nicht so proportional.


Sparanus schrieb:


> 2. Deine Aussage scheitert an der Realität


Nö. Die ist die Realität.


Sparanus schrieb:


> China ist die Werkbank der Welt, das ist dort definitiv kein privater Überfluss der zum hohen Ausstoß führt.


Das ist doch uninteressant. Das Land ist immer noch größter CO2 Verursacher.

Und wie ich schon schrieb: wenn nicht alle mitmachen, wird das nichts mit den Klimazielen.


----------



## Don-71 (13. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> China ist die Werkbank der Welt, das ist dort definitiv kein privater Überfluss der zum hohen Ausstoß führt.


Das ist bezogen auf die Einwohner ziemlicher Blödsinn, denn weit mehr als eine Milliarde sind immer noch Bauern und bekommen von dieser Tollen Werbank auch nichts ab.
Dazu ist der Pro Kopf Verbrauch mittlerweile ziemlich genau auf der Höhe Deutschlands und z.B. weit vor Frankreich, die USA ist aber bei weitem einsammer Spitzenreiter. 
Bei uns liegt das "Problem" z.B im Vergleich zu Frankreich fast zu 100% ausschließlich bei der Atomkraft. Hätte Deutschland genauso viele Atomkraftwerke im Betrieb wie Frankreich, wäre unser CO2 Ausstoß um 40% niedriger, weil wir gar keine Kohlekraftwerke und weniger Gaskraftwerke bräuchten. Das ist übrigens keine pro Argumentation für Atomkraft, nur mal ein Hinweis auf die Realität. Dadurch das gewisse PArteien und Gesellschaftsgruppen schon in den 1970er und 1980er Jahren massiv gegen Atomkraft vorgegangen sind und 3-4 gebaute Atomkraftwerke gar nicht in Betrieb genommen wurden und wir einen frühzeitigen Ausstieg haben, wurde die CO2 Bilanz in Deutschland *massiv* verschlechtert. Das gehört eben auch zur Wahrheit und es sind die gleichen Gesellschaftsgruppen, die jetzt auf dieser erhöhten CO2 Bilanz rumhacken, die sie selber verursacht haben.
Insoweit braucht mir keiner mit z.B. Vergleichen mit Ländern kommen, die haufenweise Atomkraftwerke in Betrieb haben!


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

Für das Weltklima ist relevant was die Menschheit insgesamt an Schadstoffen ausstösst.
Da sind Landesgrenzen ohnehin uninteressant.
Aber es wäre wünschenswert wenn sich alle dran beteiligen ihre Emissionen zu reduzieren.


----------



## pedi (13. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> China baut pro Jahr mehr Windkraft aus als wir in 30 Jahren.
> Bei Solar sieht es ähnlich aus.


es geht ja nicht nur um CO2, schau dir nur so manche flüsse an, die sind in dem zustand, wie die wupper vor 50 jahren.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn China "nur" 500 Millionen Einwohner hätte, wäre der "Kopf/Verbrauch" deutlich höher. Fast 3 mal soviel.


Dann möchte ich jetzt, dass du das seriös vorrechnest warum 500 Millionen Menschen genau so viele Emissionen haben sollen wie 1,4 Milliaren. Bin gespannt. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist doch uninteressant. Das Land ist immer noch größter CO2 Verursacher.


Wir können auch die ganze Schwerindustrie aus China zurück verlagern, dann sind sie es nicht mehr. Und dann?


Don-71 schrieb:


> denn weit mehr als eine Milliarde sind immer noch Bauern











						Willkommen bei den deutschen Vertretungen in der Volksrepublik China
					

Webseite des Auswärtigen Amts




					china.diplo.de
				




Öhm bin auf deine Quellen gespannt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Für das Weltklima ist relevant was die Menschheit insgesamt an Schadstoffen ausstösst.


Ja und deswegen muss jeder tun was er kann.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur ihre Gefährte sind NOCH lauter und das will was heißen.


Die Phase hat jeder mal, aber mit dem Moped, war die bei mir weg.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm. 323Ci hätte was draus werden können.


Der 2000ti wäre eine Traumkiste gewesen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber der E36 hat keine Heckklappe und rostet wie ein Blecheimer,


Nee, ich hatte einen richtigen, den E30 in delphingrau, 4 türig und mit Heckspoiler.
Da sah man noch genau, wo die Wand ist, auf die man zufährt.

Eine Rundumsicht, wie ein Stadtrundfahrtbus und Ersatzteile für Pfennige.
Einen Blinker hat mir mal eine Kollegin auf dem Parkplatz kaputtgefahren.
Das "Glas" kostete 13.- DM und die Stoßstange hab ich mit dem Wagenheber ausgebeult.
Da ist kein Chrom gerissen.

Leichter, als ein heutiger Golf und mit Gewichtscheibe hinten auch im Winter fahrbar bei uns im Mittelgebirge.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> VW hat in Ende 0er derbst gute Korrosionsvorsorge betroffen. Mein Passat hatte eine kleine Stelle an der Reling und ein paar Punkte unter der Heckscheibe, nichts davon mehr als zwei Finger breit. Aber wenn die "und noch einen Lenker mehr"-Audi-Vorderachse in die Jahre kommt und man nicht die Möglichkeiten zum selberschrauben hat, dann ist das ein finanzieller Totalschaden.


Klopft schön, gelle. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn mir der Hersteller erzählt, es wäre "Stand der Technik", das Autos mit moderner Abgasreinigung keine Schubabschaltung mehr hätten und deswegen mehr verbrauchen, obwohl sie das bei der Konkurrenz und den hauseigenen, größeren Modellen nicht machen, dann ist das kein Fortschritt, sondern Gewinnoptimierung.


Glatt gelogen, halt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Haben sie definitiv nicht. Aber die Industrielobbyisten, die bei den Klimagesetzmachern der letzten 17 Jahre mit am Tisch hatten, sollten jemanden kennen, der diese Ahnung hat. Und jeder einzelne Armchair-Klimaschützer hat genau die von dir genannten Kritikpunkte auf 10 Meilen Entfernung mit dem Blindenstock gesehen und lauthals kritisiert. Trotzdem wurde Politik umgesetzt, die den Großemitenten sehr zu gute kam und die von diesen auch regelmäßig eingefordert wurde.
> Zufälle gibts...


Es gibt keine Zufälle.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich jetzt, dass du das seriös vorrechnest warum 500 Millionen Menschen genau so viele Emissionen haben sollen wie 1,4 Milliaren. Bin gespannt.


Ist das denn so schwer?
Nehmen wir mal an China hätte 1.500 Millionen Einwohner (das rechnet sich besser und vieleicht sind es ja schon so viele).
Die stoßen 9.000 Millionen t CO2 aus (nur zum rechnen).
Dann ist das ein Pro Kopf Erzeugung von 6t (9000 Mio t/1500 Mio Ew).

Hätte China jetzt 500 Mio Einwohner wären es 18t / Einwohner (9000 Mio t / 500 Mio Ew).

Ganz einfache Dvision.
Was ist daran so schwer?


----------



## Eckism (13. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hätte China jetzt 500 Mio Einwohner wären es 18t / Einwohner (9000 Mio t / 500 Mio Ew).
> 
> Ganz einfache Dvision.
> Was ist daran so schwer?


Wieso sollte ne Milliarde weniger Menschen das gleiche CO2 ausstoßen? Nur darum ging es...


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hätte China jetzt 500 Mio Einwohner wären es 18t / Einwohner (9000 Mio t / 500 Mio Ew).


Die logische Folge ist also, dass wenn wir auf einen Schlag 1 Milliarde Chinesen verschwinden lassen sich der Verbrauch der restlichen drastisch erhöht? 

Nein ich denke nicht, dass sich der CO2 Ausstoß linear zur Bevölkerung verhält, aber wie kommt man auf die absurde Idee, dass sich der Ausstoß bei weniger Einwohnern in China nicht verändert?


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein ich denke nicht, dass sich der CO2 Ausstoß linear zur Bevölkerung verhält, aber wie kommt man auf die absurde Idee, dass sich der Ausstoß bei weniger Einwohnern in China nicht verändert?


China interessiert doch nicht mehr.
Indien wird sich zum bevölkerungsreichsten Staat entwickeln und die Inder wollen nicht mehr in Wellblechhütten leben. Dazu Afrika, wo in 50 Jahren 4 Milliarden Menschen leben werden.
Die Ressourcen reichen einfach nicht, weil die Europäer und Nordamerikaner auf nichts verzichten wollen.
Ergo wird es in 50 Jahren Verbote geben, die richtig hart zuschlagen werden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. April 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die logische Folge ist also, dass wenn wir auf einen Schlag 1 Milliarde Chinesen verschwinden lassen sich der Verbrauch der restlichen drastisch erhöht?
> 
> Nein ich denke nicht, dass sich der CO2 Ausstoß linear zur Bevölkerung verhält, aber wie kommt man auf die absurde Idee, dass sich der Ausstoß bei weniger Einwohnern in China nicht verändert?


Irgendwie hast Du die ganze Vordiskussion nicht begriffen oder stellst dich unwissend um irgendwie weiter diskutieren zu können.


Eckism schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ne Milliarde weniger Menschen das gleiche CO2 ausstoßen? Nur darum ging es...


Nein.
Es ging um eine hypothetische Berechnung, ist das so schwer zu begreifen?


----------



## Eckism (13. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nein.
> Es ging um eine hypothetische Berechnung, ist das so schwer zu begreifen?


Er schrieb aber auch von Logik...und das ist vollkommen unlogisch, das ne Milliarde weniger Menschen genausoviel CO2 ausstoßen wie ne Milliarde mehr...

Dann wäre es ja auch logisch, das jeder einzelne Verbrenner immer mehr verbraucht, umso weniger Verbrenner gefahren werden...


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. April 2022)

Eckism schrieb:


> Dann wäre es ja auch logisch, das jeder einzelne Verbrenner immer mehr verbraucht, umso weniger Verbrenner gefahren werden...


Bei gleichem Gesamtausstoß könnte das knapp hinhauen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. April 2022)

Ja aber woher nimmst du den Ansatz, dass der Verbrauch unabhängig von der Einwohnerzahl gleich bleibt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2022)

pedi schrieb:


> es mag sinnvoll sein, ist es auch, z.b. einen bach zu renaturieren, aber insgesamt gesehen, ists pipifax, was man hierzulande klimaschutz nennt.



Es ist vor allem Umweltschutz, kein Klimaschutz. Das sind in vielen Fällen zwei unterschiedliche Dinge, die man zusätzlich zueinander machen muss.





RyzA schrieb:


> Die Erderwärmung kann man nur verlangsamen wenn alle mitmachen.



Stimmt. Und die, die am meisten machen könnten, sollten nicht als letzte Anfangen. Also die, die den höchsten Ausstoß pro Kopf haben. Von jemandem, der nur eine Tonne emittiert zu verlangen, dass er zwei Tonnen einsparen soll, während man selbst drei Tonnen raushaut, klappt nämlich nicht.

(Nicht das China noch soweit unten ist, die haben uns bald eingeholt. Aber sie tun bereits deutlich mehr für die Kehrtwende. Das ist eben die Sache mit dem mitmachen: Die machen das. Wir kaum. Einige unserer gelobten Frende gar nicht.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn China "nur" 500 Millionen Einwohner hätte, wäre der "Kopf/Verbrauch" deutlich höher. Fast 3 mal soviel.
> Bei 150 Millionen Einwohnern, wäre der "Kopf/Verbrauch" 10 mal so hoch.



Nö. Dann wären die Gesamtemissionen nämlich wenigstens 5 mal, vermutlich 8 mal bis 9 mal kleiner.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Phase hat jeder mal, aber mit dem Moped, war die bei mir weg.



Bei einigen hält sie ein Leben lang an. Und jeder einzelne davon kann 10000den Menschen am Tag auf den Zeiger gehen.



> Nee, ich hatte einen richtigen, den E30 in delphingrau, 4 türig und mit Heckspoiler.



Viertürer überlass ich Wackeldackelpflegern.



> Klopft schön, gelle.



Ne, bei mir war es noch Quietschen/Knirschen und, wenn man ihn aufgebockt hat, konnte man auch schon leichtes Spiel erfühlen. Halbwegs gefahren wäre der sicherlich noch weitere 20000-50000, aber ich fahre nicht "halbwegs" und ihn in gutem Zustand halten zu lassen hätte eben einen klar vierstellige Summe bei nur noch haarscharf vierstelligen Restwert verschlungen. Also habe ich mich mal umgeschaut - und erschreckt festgestellt, dass praktisch niemand Autos für mich baut und die Trends (keine Schalter, Digitalisierung, Touch, Raumkonzepte 101% für Babyschalen) meinen eigenen Wünschen radikal zuwiederlaufen. Am Ende kam ich dann zu dem Schluss, das "noch etwas länger fahren" die Chancen auf eine Ablöse eher verschlechtern.



> Glatt gelogen, halt.



Aber doch nicht bei einer "Premium Marke"!


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stimmt. Und die, die am meisten machen könnten, sollten nicht als letzte Anfangen. Also die, die den höchsten Ausstoß pro Kopf haben. Von jemandem, der nur eine Tonne emittiert zu verlangen, dass er zwei Tonnen einsparen soll, während man selbst drei Tonnen raushaut, klappt nämlich nicht.
> 
> (Nicht das China noch soweit unten ist, die haben uns bald eingeholt. Aber sie tun bereits deutlich mehr für die Kehrtwende. Das ist eben die Sache mit dem mitmachen: Die machen das. Wir kaum. Einige unserer gelobten Frende gar nicht.)
> 
> Nö. Dann wären die Gesamtemissionen nämlich wenigstens 5 mal, vermutlich 8 mal bis 9 mal kleiner.



Entscheidend sind die Gesamtemissonen pro Land.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. April 2022)

Und wenn sich China zu einer Union aus 22 Einzelstaaten teilt, dann dürfen sie 22 mal mehr ausstoßen? Oder wenn die EU endlich zu einem Staat zusammenwächst, muss sie in dem Moment ihre Emissionen auf 1/27 senken?
Das ist ja wohl die bescheuertste Betrachtungsweise überhaupt. San Marino heizt dann künftig mit Pandababywimpern.

Was zählt ist die absolute Reduzierung und wer die besten Voraussetzungen dazu hat, eine solche zu erreichen. Und das sind die Länder mit der höchsten Wirtschaftsleistung, deren Einwohner am wenigstens mit so Banalitäten wie "überleben" beschäftigt sind.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wenn sich China zu einer Union aus 22 Einzelstaaten teilt, dann dürfen sie 22 mal mehr ausstoßen? Oder wenn die EU endlich zu einem Staat zusammenwächst, muss sie in dem Moment ihre Emissionen auf 1/27 senken?


Habe ich das irgendwo geschrieben?

Oder rechnen wir es mal umgekehrt: Nehmen wir mal an es gibt zwei Länder, die den selben "Kopf/Verbrauch" haben, aber das eine Land deutlich mehr Einwohner. Dann ist logisch das es auch einen viel höheren Gesamtverbrauch hat.

Im Fall von China ist aber der "Pro Kopf Verbrauch" (noch) geringer.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl die bescheuertste Betrachtungsweise überhaupt.


Danke!  


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was zählt ist die absolute Reduzierung und wer die besten Voraussetzungen dazu hat, eine solche zu erreichen.


Das hatte ich ja schon paarmal geschrieben.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das sind die Länder mit der höchsten Wirtschaftsleistung, deren Einwohner am wenigstens mit so Banalitäten wie "überleben" beschäftigt sind.


Mir ist klar das die Länder mit größerer Wirtschaft auch mehr Schadstoffe ausstossen und folglich auch mehr machen müssen.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir ist klar das die Länder mit größerer Wirtschaft auch mehr Schadstoffe ausstossen und folglich auch mehr machen müssen.


Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass unser Wohlstand und unsere Industrialisierung auf Kosten anderer Völker und Regionen entstanden ist.
Wir exportieren ja auch Emissionen, in dem wir Maschinen und Autos exportieren.
Die Industrienationen sind also meiner Meinung  nach in der Pflicht, den Klimaschutz anzugehen und Vorreiter zu sein.
Und das macht man nicht, indem man neue Atomkraftwerke baut oder sowas.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. April 2022)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei einigen hält sie ein Leben lang an. Und jeder einzelne davon kann 10000den Menschen am Tag auf den Zeiger gehen.


Stimmt leider.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Viertürer überlass ich Wackeldackelpflegern.


Da wäre ein Wackeldackel aber nur schwer hinterhergekommen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ne, bei mir war es noch Quietschen/Knirschen und, wenn man ihn aufgebockt hat, konnte man auch schon leichtes Spiel erfühlen. Halbwegs gefahren wäre der sicherlich noch weitere 20000-50000, aber ich fahre nicht "halbwegs" und ihn in gutem Zustand halten zu lassen hätte eben einen klar vierstellige Summe bei nur noch haarscharf vierstelligen Restwert verschlungen.


Die eine Werkstatt wollte 1.500 EUR dafür haben, da hab ich dankend abgelehnt.

Meine spätere Hauswerkstatt hat das Ganze dann für 500.- EUR hinbekommen.
Bei der bin ich heute noch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht bei einer "Premium Marke"!


Premium sind heute nur noch die Preise.

Und 45.000 EUR für einen Mittelklassewagen ohne Räder und Navi für  bezahle ich nun mal nicht.
Mit ein bißchen Schnickschnack ist man da ganz schnell bei 60.000 EUR für den A4. 

Da fehlen aber mehrere Tassen im Schrank in Ingolstadt.

Das waren früher Sportwagenpreise der Oberklasse.


----------



## Adi1 (15. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dann würde ich *vor *dem Posten denken, wenn ich nicht mal eine Quelle nachlesen kann.


Bitte ruhig bleiben ...
In meinem Alter lassen die kognitiven Fähigkeiten langsam nach,
ich bitte um Nachsicht ... 

Mein aktueller Firmenwagen (VW Caddy) verbraucht ca. 5 Liter Diesel auf 100 km,
sehr sparsam im Vergleich zum alten Rav4,
welcher locker ohne Anhänger 13 Liter Super geschluckt hat.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. April 2022)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Bitte ruhig bleiben ...


Ich bin völlig ruhig.
Aber wenn man Quellen nicht lesen will, sollte man einfach die Finger stillhalten und mich nicht der Fälschung bezichtigen.

Da reagiere ich allergisch.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Mein aktueller Firmenwagen (VW Caddy) verbraucht ca. 5 Liter Diesel auf 100 km,
> sehr sparsam im Vergleich zum alten Rav4,


Das waren ja auch die Ausländer, die alle bessere Autos bauen, als die Deutschen.


----------



## Adi1 (16. April 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich bin völlig ruhig.
> Aber wenn man Quellen nicht lesen will, sollte man einfach die Finger stillhalten und mich nicht der Fälschung bezichtigen.
> 
> Da reagiere ich allergisch.
> ...


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. April 2022)

> Wir rauchen jetzt eine Friedenspfeife, ok?



Dann wollen wir mal eine Ausnahme machen, weil ich Nichtraucher bin.


----------

